# IVF Wales cyclers part 10



## Shellebell

Happy  
and loads of  for all

PixTrix........................Planning 20th Oct - Lap 25th Oct Josiejo........................Planning 20th Oct Queenie......................Lap 21stOct - Tx Jan 2011
Kitty..........................Scan 22nd - EC 25th Oct Sundancer...................Scan 25th Oct
JK1............................Scan 28th Oct Sundancer...................Scan 25th Oct
Diddy.........................Baseline 2nd Nov-EC 15th Nov
Julespenfold................Baseline 4th Nov - EC 22nd Nov
Jo1985.......................Appointment 4th Jan 2011
Mrs Thomas.................Waiting poss Nov










Jule............................OTD 22nd Oct


----------



## Jule

Hey im first here with my


----------



## Shellebell

fantastic news to start the new thread


----------



## Queenie1

[move]CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR [/move


----------



## Queenie1

josie how did your planning app go. hope it went well and you now have dates to work towards. x


----------



## marieclare

just marking to keep up with you all xx


----------



## jo1985

omg jule congrats on your bfp . So happy for you


----------



## sammy75

jule and have a happy 8 mths ahead.


----------



## julespenfold

Congratulations Jules xxx

Updated List:-

PixTrix........................Planning 20th Oct - Lap 25th Oct 
Josiejo........................Planning 20th Oct 
Queenie......................Lap 21stOct - Tx Jan 2011
Kitty..........................Scan 22nd - EC 25th Oct 
Sundancer...................Scan 25th Oct
JK1............................Scan 28th Oct 
Diddy.........................Baseline 2nd Nov-EC 15th Nov
Julespenfold................Baseline 4th Nov - EC 22nd Nov
Jo1985.......................Appointment 4th Jan 2011
Mrs Thomas.................Waiting poss Nov


----------



## kara76

what a fab way to start this thread and shall the bfp continue for you all


----------



## josiejo

Thats fantastic news Jule, so pleased for you. And what a great way to start a new thread.


Planning appoint went really well, saw Grace and feel really happy about it all. Starting dr in December with EC around the 17th Jan. Upping the dose of Menopur to 450 and 10mg of steroids. Got Baseline on 23rd Dec. Got to work out how to hide the drugs etc from the family when we do our visiting between Xmas and New Year.

I am feeling really excited and really can't wait to get going again, in the mean time got some extra weight to lose but feeling proper motavated now.

Pix, how did you get on?


----------



## kara76

josie thats great news, so pleased it went well


----------



## Queenie1

great news josie. glad it went well. ec date is same as mine! we will be cycle buddies.


----------



## PixTrix

woohoo Jule, huge congratulations.

Sounds like you have got a good plan Josie. What time were you there? My appoint was at 2

Thanks everyone for the good luck. Well I am pleased to say that EC has been provisionally booked for Jan 25th. I seen Jodie, she was lovely and fitting in to her new role very well. There was also a student midwife who said that she has dealt with a couple of IVF ladies and they get that ilttle bit extra special care.  I am a little worried because Jodie said we have a change of protocol for you and I said oh no that means you want to do the antagonist again and I said about the no response when did it and she said this is your cycle it is completely up to you. For the moment I have decided to go with it because it will be menopur instead of gonal f and 300 instead of 150. So hoping that there will be better quality with antagonist and the higher dose of stimms should help. Very worried about it tho so going to have a real good think and make a decision before I am there for my follow up with Mr. G on 4th November. 

Yikes help what do I do! I feel that they are putting me on antagonist because of AMH which has strangely gone up from 30 to 37.1 yet they did that originally and ended up converting. I also dont think 300 is high enough either. Oh poo just not sure what is best. I know that this time round I would be more adamant and insist on increasing drugs and stimming for longer if there is a problem.


----------



## Queenie1

pix you know how pleased i am for you . now there will be three of us cycle together in jan. 

you have plenty of time to think about it and can always ring and change things. it sounds good with a different drug and higher dose. are they giving you anything extra .


----------



## PixTrix

thanks Queenie. Yay you me and Josie will look after each other! Do you know I am such a ding dong that was on my list and I forgot, but JE did say in her follow up. I will ask when there next


----------



## kara76

antagnoist is thoughts to produce better eggs and the extra drugs should mean more eggs so sounds like a good plan yet have a good think and maybe talk to mr g too after your op


----------



## PixTrix

oh yeah thanks kara i hadn't thought of discussing it with Mr G. With my quality issues I think I would prefer a few better quality eggs and not a bumper crop! Not that the LP got a bumber crop anyway lol but that could be access issues


----------



## yrblueeyedgirl

Congratulations Jule sooo pleased for you xxxxxx


----------



## Jule

Pix and Josie so glad that your appts went well.
Great news 3 of you will be cycling together, lovely to have company.  Before you all know it you will be dr and off again.
Blue eyed girl good luck for the bloods tomorrow.


----------



## skyblu

jule

Blueeyedgirl - Good luck tomorrow.

Skyblu.xx


----------



## SarahJaneH

Great start to the new thread Jule!

Pix and Josie, glad to hear your appointments went well. Plenty of time for you to think over the dose / protocol Pix, try not to worry too much. Great there will be three of you cycling together.

Good luck for your bloods blueeyedgirl

Hi to everyone x


----------



## mimi41

Just bookmarking


----------



## Kitty71

Congrats Jule!!!!

Lots of happy news today.

Josie & Pix glad your appointment went well.

Blue good luck for bloods tomorrow.

Kitty xx


----------



## jo1985

i know i m not cycling atm but dnt know where to post , since i finished cycle i have been so spotty it s nuts i normally spotty on facve bnut my arms and back are like a pixxa nuts is it the drugs?? plus af has turned up agn 2 weejks since last time light but its there . is this normal??


----------



## Diddy16

WooHoooooooooo!!! Congratulations jule! Fantastic news and a real positive start to the new thread.
Hope the lap goes/went ok for you queenie. I thought I could go back to work after 2 days off following my lap & hysteroscopy but had to phone in sick for the next 2 days as I really couldn't! Take as much time as you need.
AFM-I wanted some advice from you lovely ladies. I'm booked for my baseline scan on 2nd Nov but think AF may arrive Fri 29th so hopefully it will come in time for me to get the scan before the weekend. Anyway the advice I'm after is about what to do before treatment starts. I'm off to buy some Brazil nuts today, have been taking pregnacare for a few months, will stop all alcohol. Any other advice before I start? I didn't go down the DHEA route.
julespenfold-what protocol are you on? I notice you're EC is booked in the week after mine? I'm on short protocol. 
Hugs to all of you!
xx


----------



## claire1

Jule Congratulations I'm so pleased for you   

Blueeyedgirl - Good luck tomorrow.

Good luck to everyone else


----------



## kara76

jo its probably just hormones

diddy also remember to have some fun and enjoy the build up to treatment, good luck


----------



## julespenfold

Hi Guys

*Pix and Josie* sounds like you appointments went well , Pix hope you get the drugs sorted

*Kitty* - Good Luck for your scan tomoz

*Diddy* - I'm on long protocol so Stims at the mo with AF due any day and then start DR hopefully after scan on 4th. Re what to do b4 treatment I would suggest reduce/give up caffinee and try and chill as much as possible.

*Jo1985* - I found my cycle went doolally after treatment and the spots came back with a vengance as Kara said probably just hormones sorting them selves out.

 and lots of  to everyone xx

Updated List:-

Kitty..........................Scan 22nd - EC 25th Oct 
Sundancer...................Scan 25th Oct
PixTrix........................Lap 25th Oct - EC 25th Jan 
Queenie......................Scan 28th Oct - EC 17th Jan
Kitty..........................Scan 22nd - EC 25th Oct 
Diddy.........................Baseline 2nd Nov-EC 15th Nov
Julespenfold................Baseline 4th Nov - EC 22nd Nov
Josiejo........................Scan 23rd Dec - EC 17th Jan
Jo1985.......................Appointment 4th Jan 2011
Mrs Thomas.................Waiting poss Nov


----------



## Diddy16

Thanks!
I don't drink much caffeine, just very weak tea but will cut down. As for chilling I know I need to. My problem is I try to do too much/too many things in a short space of time so my day off gets stressful! Work has been stressful too as my boss has been horrible since I got back to work full time after 7 months sickness. I am getting better but need to focus more on relaxing, not letting things get to me etc. The lock on our back door is jammed now so couldn't get it open this morning. Got all worked up about it and then had to climb through the lounge window to hang the washing out! I had to laugh at myself then. DP would've just put it up inside to avoid stress but not me!
Good luck with the scan tomo kitty!
xxxx


----------



## yrblueeyedgirl

Hi Girls

I have just had some bad news  Rachel just called for ivf wales my bloods have gone down from 202 to just 56! looks like its all over for me . gutted 
Gotta go back next thursday to check my levels have gone back to where they should be, and have a follow up appt booked for jan 12th.


----------



## marieclare

could not read and run, yrblue thats awful i'm so so sorry     how cruel to get that positive result and then have it taken away from you, i was so pleased for you when i saw your first blood result so i can imagine how gutted you must be. 

pix so pleased for you on the planning, i was wary of antagonist again and to be honest did not get great results, lots of follicles but bugger all eggs and most of them immature. however it does only take one as the saying goes and i'm greatful that the three that were mature turned into top quality embies and i do believe this is down to the royal jelly etc which i know you are doing too. So maybe antagonist is good for quality over quantity

queenie just wanted to say a big get well soon with the lap and hope its all gone well.   

sorry i dont keep up too well but best wishes to everyone having tx on here wherever you are up to xx


----------



## yrblueeyedgirl

Is it normal for them not to even do a scan to confirm? seems crazy that 2 days ago my levels were where they should be and now suddenly dropped so much. x


----------



## sun dancer

Yrblueeyedgirl im so so sorry that u hav had bad news its terrible when u get gd news 1 minute then it gets taken away frm u the nxt 
thinking of u take care x x


----------



## RachelC27

so sorry to hear ur news blue    thinking of u

had phone call 2day from embryology, bit peed off cos sounds like they been experimenting with my embies cos i had more than average.  sed they froze the best 12 between 6-8 cell day 3 on mon, and wuld watch the remaining 10, phoned yesterday some were gone (No exact no's) some were still developing nicely and they would ring 2day with an update.  phoned 2day 2 be told that some had infact developed to blasts, but couldnt be used as they no longer fitted theyr freezing criteria! bloody charming!

Lady continued 2 say that this is a good sign for the 12 that r remaining, and i should see it as a positive, then sed that when they ready 2 thaw to use 1st few goes as experiment and defrost at least 4 -6 at a time!!.

I told her calmly and politely that my life is not an experiment and would be flately refusing thawing more than 2 at a time(frozen in 2s).

was also wondering girls any tips to get around the admin ladies? been told can have fet in dec, so need a planning appt beginning of nov, the normal admin lady on the desk can only book in from dec, so had to be put through to stephanie 2 make an ovelapping appt for nov, sounds simple enuf, except the damn woman only bothers to answer the phone about twice a day! shes told me for nearly 3 days straight now that she is just waiting for grace to confirm this to her and as soon as she knows will ring me back. (in a very *****y tone 2 i might add!)  really need to get dates sorted regards to working etc, apart from going dwn there and camping out(which given my current mood is certainly a viable option) i dont know what to do!  please help its driving me nuts! xx


----------



## yrblueeyedgirl

Rachel they have no right to mess with any of yr egg/embies. It should say on the forms you filled out in the beginning  , if i remember there was a question about donating them for medical science ect, because i remember thinking i felt selfish by saying no but its just they way i felt. So they shouldn't be touching them x


----------



## binkyboo

Hi , I hope you dont mind me joining your thread, I think I will need all the advise and support that everyone can offer!!!!!! Some of you may remember me from some previous posts!
I am 36 and my dh is 37, I found out over a year ago I had endo and in March this year I had lap to basically untangle me and everything else!





























I have been on the waiting list at IVF Wales in Cardiff since Aug 2009 for IVF, yesterday I had a phone call from the clinic saying we had reached the top of the waiting list and will be having a treatment planning appointment in December and then start treatment start of JAn







. I really dont know what to expect as I havent read up on a lot as didnt want to bog myself down and confuse myself too early!!!, I am really excited but really scared at the same time!!!! I will try and post as much I can, and hope you dont mind me joining!!! xxxxx


----------



## Kitty71

So sorry blue, take care honey 

Welcome binkyboo, good luck for your tx 

I've been so tired today, I could have literally put my head on the desk and slept and my brain has gone to mush. I left at 1 and have spent the afternoon watching an old film with the cat.

I've spent the last few days stuffing myself with protein & water and have had the hot water bottle surgically attached to my tummy. Just praying those bloomin' follies have grown. I even did my jabs an hour and a half early tonight so they have an extra 90 minutes growng time before scan tomorrow!!!

Diddy *CHILLAX* it's my favourite word at the moment 

Love to all of you,

Kitty xx


----------



## yrblueeyedgirl

Does anyone know if its right  that they dont even offer me a scan to make sure or to confirm all is ok?  All ive had is a blood test?
Felling really confused right now. 2 days ago i had pregnancy confirmed  and now nothing  my heads spinning! x


----------



## jk1

yrblueeyedgirl - so sorry to hear your news....i'm not sure about the scan thing hun as not had a positive before. xx

Hi Kitty...hope you are ok huni xx

I had my scan today and i have OHSS...again. i knew they should have scanned me earlier in the week...i even called them on monday to say i think i need to be scanned sooner than thursday but they said no no its all fine. they aren't 100% that they will go ahead with ec on monday now...have to have another blood test tomorrow and then they will let me know.  been told not to do my menopur tonight at all.

sorry for the rant...just a little stressed about the whole thing...hope everyone is ok

Jo xxx


----------



## kara76

blueeyegirl, so sorry this is happening to you. did no one explain this to you, they should have. with an on going pregnancy the blood level needs to double every 48 to 72 hours if this doesnt happens is means that im so sorry your going to lose your pregnancy. you will need another blood test to confirm levels are back to normal. a scan is not normally done hun. i am so sorry

will post morelater


----------



## yrblueeyedgirl

Thanks Kara i knew my blood levels had to double but i dont think it was really explained as good as it could have been. but thanks anyway xxx


----------



## Kitty71

Hi Jo,

Good luck for bloods tomorrow. 

It makes me quite cross sometmes that we all have to go through this tx lark    lets hope we all get there in the end   


Kitty x


----------



## SarahJaneH

Really sorry to hear your news blueeyedgirl, thinking of you    

Jo, sorry you have OHSS again, must be so frustrating after voicing your concerns earlier.Fingers crossed you will be able to go ahead with EC. Look after yourself x

Best of luck with your scan tomorrow Kitty    good you managed to chill out this afternoon, hope the cat enjoyed the film too!


----------



## kara76

rach try not to worry hun. i think they did the right thing as at least now you have the strongest ones in the freezer buy hey i agree with you and would have been ****** off not to have been told. thaw wise it depends if you want to try for blasts! as for the admin i always found stephanie really helpful but deffo keep calling

kitty lol at the extra 90mins

jo sorry to hear about your hyperstimmulation and i hope your bloods are ok and you can go to ec


----------



## Jule

Jo I think they should be checking your bloods when u r at risk of ohss.my last cycle with guys they done bloods every 2 days as I was bordering ohss and for 3 days had no meds,I think they should be doing this with u as well especially with your hx.I really hope that ec goes ahead on mon.hopefully no drugs today and tom will let the levels drop slightly.don't forget u still need suprecur.

Good luck kitty for your scan tom.

Blue eyedgirl so sorry to hear your results are dropping.I had the same and they didn't scan me either.thibking of you at this time.


----------



## BevFD

I'm here too! Had my baseline scan Monday and started menopr then too. Next scan on Monday!


----------



## jo1985

well done bev glad to hear you ve started she rollercoaster x


----------



## Queenie1

blueeyed so sorry to hear that.   to you.

jo sorry to hear you have ohss hope you are looking after yourself.

kitty hope scan goes well today.

bev good luck with your tx.


----------



## RachelC27

hi jo, at the time of my ec (A week 2day) i had moderate-severe ohss and they still proceeded with everything, but all my embies are on ice 4 the time being, was ultimately our decision to freeze all and they would have gone to transfer if id really pushed it, but i just knew id be admitted cos carrying over stone extra in fluid, was hard to breathe and stand up.  dont give up hope it wasnt even suggested to me that the cycle was abandoned.  with regards to the blood tests Iv had so many all my veins had collapased! was in 4 scans and tests most days of the week. hope it all goes well and u get to go 2 ec!  if any1s been bck and forth clinic past 2 weeks probably seen me looking like utter poop, lying on the chairs or dh! 

finally had call back, appt 10 nov when i will be leaving strict instructions to leave my poor snowbabies the hell alone! xx


----------



## Kitty71

Hi girls,

Had my scan today and follies are growing nicely!!!

Saw JE and she said I'm having a good response. Got 6 good ones on each side and largest are 13mm, which is much better than 7mm on Tuesday. Lining is nice and thick (you were right at the meet girls it does look like lips   )

Got another scan on Monday and if all's well EC on Wednesday.

Feel so relieved and optomistic again.

Hope everyone's ok today, I'd better get on with some wotk now.

Kitty xxx


----------



## julespenfold

Hi Guys

*Blueeyedgirl *-  so sorry to hear your news hope your doing OK

*Binkyboo* -  I've added you to the list looks like there will be a few of you having tx in Jan

*BevD* - welcome to the mad rollercoaster.
*RachelC27* - So sorry to hear you are having a bad time fingers crossed for your little  's

*JK1* - Hope your bloods are OK and you are able to have EC on Monday
*Kitty* - lol, all sounds good sending you some 

Hope everyone else is doing OK and looking forward to the weekend xx

Updated List:-

BevD.........................Stims Scan 25th Oct
JK1..........................EC 25th Oct 
Kitty..........................Scan 25th - EC 27th Oct 
Sundancer...................Scan 25th Oct
PixTrix........................Lap 25th Oct - EC 25th Jan 
Queenie......................Scan 28th Oct - EC 17th Jan
Kitty..........................Scan 22nd - EC 25th Oct 
Diddy.........................Baseline 2nd Nov-EC 15th Nov
Julespenfold................Baseline 4th Nov - EC 22nd Nov
RachelC27..................Appointment 10th Nov 
Binkyboo...................Appointment Dec - TX Jan
Josiejo........................Scan 23rd Dec - EC 17th Jan
Jo1985.......................Appointment 4th Jan 2011
Mrs Thomas.................Waiting poss Nov


----------



## Jule

Kitty well done i knew they would start growing.  How exciting nearly here for ec   

JK1 hope ec goes ahead on mon   

Rachel hope you are better soon.

Julesp how are you?

Wecome bev.

Hi everyone else


----------



## PixTrix

blueeyed I am so sorry, theres no words to make a time like this any easier, but please know that we are all here for you.

Yay thats great news Kitty

thanks for the reassurance Marie. Quality def better than quantity. What stimms were you on and dose? Have you had transfer yet? Lots of luck

Good luck Bev

Fingers crossed for you JK1


----------



## yrblueeyedgirl

Thanks for everything girls i really appreciate it. x

Jules can you add me to your list pls  got follow up on 12th Jan x


----------



## julespenfold

All added hun, hope your feeling a bit better today xx

Jule - doing the whole pacing time thing, seemed ages to get to stimms and now seems ages until dr, wishing my life away again lol

Updated List:-

BevD.........................Stims Scan 25th Oct
JK1..........................EC 25th Oct 
Kitty..........................Scan 25th - EC 27th Oct 
Sundancer...................Scan 25th Oct
PixTrix........................Lap 26th Oct - EC 25th Jan 
Queenie......................Scan 28th Oct - EC 17th Jan
Kitty..........................Scan 22nd - EC 25th Oct 
Diddy.........................Baseline 2nd Nov-EC 15th Nov
Julespenfold................Baseline 4th Nov - EC 22nd Nov
RachelC27..................Appointment 10th Nov 
Binkyboo...................Appointment Dec - TX Jan
Josiejo........................Scan 23rd Dec - EC 17th Jan
Jo1985.......................Appointment 4th Jan 2011
yrblueeyedgirl..............Follow up 14th Jan 
Mrs Thomas.................Waiting poss Nov


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Yrblueeyedgirl - so sorry to hear your news, sending you big hugs. Glad you have a follow up planned, always good to have a plan
Pix & Josie - glad your appts went well
Kitty - great news, good luck for EC next week.
Rachel, you tell them girl ! 
JK1 - Hope everything goes well for Monday EC

Hope everyone else is doing ok, this waiting malarky is hard isnt it, lol!

Mrs T x


----------



## marieclare

Hiya pix, I was on 150 menopur for 11 days. I think I would go for gonal f if money was no object but it was tonnes more expensive. 

I had a 2day transfer wednesday, 2 embryos which were apparently very good and Lyndon did assisted hatching on them. I'm on loads of luteal support too so my body really should have no excuse this time


----------



## Queenie1

marie congrats on being pupo. hope you have a good 2ww.


----------



## kara76

jo good luck for monday hun

kitty yay glad your scan went well, told you it looked like lips


----------



## jk1

Thanks for all your messages girls,

My bloods came back high so no more menopur for me...i've not taken any since wednsday.  they took bloods again yesterday but i've not had the results back from those ones...Grace came to see me and said that she is happy to go head with ec on Monday...yay!

I'm just on cetrotide last night and tonight and then trigger (which isn't pregnyl this time...something begining with an o which i've not had before) is at 11.45pm tonight.  Am now also taking tablets for the ohss.

not really sure how i feel about this cycle...not sure if i'm excited, nervous or just really scared that it doesn't work again.

I'm shattered today...went to tiger tiger last night (no dancing as feeling uncomfortable) ...did 'regulate' by warren g and nate dog which is surprisingly alot harder to sing on karaoke than it is in my car!!!  (had to get up to watch the f1 qualifying though!!)

Kitty - really pleased for you with your follicles...sounds like they are growing nicely and will be a lovely size by Wednesday!! xx

Hope everyone is ok.....and has a good weekend,

Jo xx


----------



## Kitty71

Morning girls,

Jo good luck for Monday. Karaoke sound like fun. Rest up now and have a good weekend. Hopefully very soon we'll be on our 2WW  

Congrats on being PUPO Marie   


I'm still in bed waiting for DP to finish the housework (I'm not lazy he has OCD!!) then off to Culver for a spot of retail therapy   

Hav a good weekend,

Kitty xx


----------



## josiejo

Good luck for Monday Jo. Karaoke does sound good fun, we had one at a works party a few years ago and a couple of us said we wouldnt go near it. A few bottles of wine later you couldn't get the mic off us, I am sure it was painful for everyone else as I really can't sing.

Kitty, you and your hubby sound a little like me and my dh, have fun shopping.

Congrats on being pupo Marie, try to stay sane over the next 2 weeks.

I am off to see the Superdragons today before they get auctioned off then off out for lunch with my mate.


----------



## jo1985

hope evryone has a gd weekend  xx


----------



## sammy75

hi to everyone hope you all ok, as for me i had a good cry to dh last night which i think i needed and now i feel i can cope with the waiting again, i have had a little read back and want to say sorry to blueyedgirl, and congrats to marie on being pupo, and good luck to everyone ele on their cycles and hopefully i'll be joining you all ready for jan cycle buddies.


----------



## julespenfold

Jo, thats fab they are leeting you go for EC monday hope all goes well

Congrats on being PUPO Marieclare sending you some  


Sammy thinking of you fingers crossed all goes to plan in Jan   

Hope everyone else is doing well xx


----------



## jk1

marie - congrats on being pupo huni!!! yay, yay, yay!!! xx

josiejo - i love karaoke - i was the only sober person there last night but it was great fun...and it doesn't matter what you sound like when everyone else is drunk anyway!!

Kitty - hope you had some good shopping today!!  I'm going to culver tomorrow have some stuff to take back that i thought was a good idea to buy at the time!!

Hi Julespenfold - hope you are ok and having a good weekend 

Jo xx


----------



## BevFD

Hi all,

I'm cycling too. Started on the 1st of October with Supracur and with Menopur last Monday. Been feeling very very emotional the last couple of days, very tearful and tired!!

Back for another scan on Monday (joy...)

Good luck to everyone,

Bev


----------



## jo1985

ah well done bev hope all goes ok


----------



## jk1

Hi BevFD - i felt exactly the same this time on menopur....really really tired and tearful in the first week.  Hope it all goes well for you hun xxx


----------



## Sam76

Good luck to all those with  appointments this week...
Pix – good luck for lap 

Queenie - now laps done I bet time will go a bit quicker for you

Bev – good luck for scan  
Jo (JK) – good luck for EC  


Jo – well done on the weight loss
JulesP – like the ticker and  countdown to baseline, not too long
Sammy – sorry you're having to wait  longer than expected – hope the time flies and loving you're  festive ticker  
Marie – hope the 2ww is being kind to  you
Josiejo – hope you enjoyed lunch out  with your mate – wish DH had a touch of OCD when it comes to  housework. He does try bless him.
Hi Rachel – not too long til November  now

  
Sorry to anyone I've missed – I'm  finding it hard to keep up, but reading every few days and thinking of you all   


xx


----------



## binkyboo

Hi all, hope you have all had a good weekend.  I havent been on for the past few days as we have been away for the weekend to stay with friends, had a lovely time. I still havent had my letter yet, hopefully have it this week as had the phone call on Tuesday. Hope everyone is well, goodluck to all with things happening this week, I promise I will try to remember names and everything soon!!!!!! I am also trying to learn all the appreviations! Enjoy the rest of the weekend. xxxx


----------



## Sam76

Hi Binky, missed you on my last post - how rude! so thought I'd pop on to say hello   

Not sure what you're letter is for but if you haven't received it by Tuesday, I'd say give them a ring and ask when you'll get it   x


----------



## kara76

just nipping in to wish jo good luck for ec tomorrow


----------



## Kitty71

Good luck tomorrow Jo


----------



## binkyboo

Hi Sam! No problem, I had my call Tuesday saying I was top of list and they said I would have letter with planning date. xx


----------



## PixTrix

thanks for the good luck Sam, seen on other thread that you have been feeling unwell hope you are soon better.

Hope your letter comes soon binky

Good luck for egg collection jo

Hope you are doing ok Marie

Sorry not up to date with the list at the mo but good luck everyone


----------



## Jule

Good luck for ec jo.
Kitty good luck for scan and anyone else having scan today.I'm bit confused using phone.will catch up propeerly on pc later.
Hi everyone good luck for your tx's.
Mrs t where r u now with yout tx?


----------



## kara76

kitty hope your scan goes well

jo thining of you and hoping ec is going well

hiya everyone else


----------



## Kitty71

Morning girls,

Had scan today and EC will be Friday now not Wednesday. Biggest follies are 17 so JE reckoned best to leave them a couple more days.

Asked about the fibroid situation and she said there is one which is far away from the uterus and the only probelm it may cause is when they access the follicles in the left ovary. She thinks the extra couple of days stimming will weight the ovary down by Friday so everything should be fine. I'll do a few star jumps before I go in   

One more scan Wednesday then we're good to go.

49 injections down 7 to go, yippee!!!

Thinking of you Jo hope all goes well today     

Kitty xx


----------



## kara76

great news kitty and good you have info on the fibriods phew


----------



## SarahJaneH

Hi everyone

Good luck for EC Jo, hope all has gone well.

Good news on the fibroids Kitty.  Sounds like your follies are doing well and will be nice and ripe by Friday. Get practicing those star jumps just in case lol. 

Marie, congrats on being pupo, I hope you are managing to stay relatively sane on the 2ww, sending you some 
 

Good luck for your op tomorrow Pix!

Hope you are feeling OK Queenie

Binky, hope you get a planning appt date soon

Good luck to everyone and I hope the wait for appts / scans doesn't drag too much


----------



## BevFD

I had my scan today too. Not responding as well as expected to the Menopur so the dose is being doubled from today. More tears to look forward to then! Follies are 7 at the moment with 9 on one ovary and 4 on the other. Is that ok? I have no idea!

Lots of luck to everyone else with appointments this week xxx


----------



## Kitty71

Hi Bev,

Mine were slow at first and they upped my dose from 300 to 450 last Tuesday. My biggest have gone from 7mm to 17mm now so once they get a kick up the bum you'll be fine. Keep your tummy nice and warm.

Kitty xx


----------



## sammy75

hi everyone, can't believe how busy its got on here, 
bev hope the new dose gives you lots of follies,
marie hope you are keeping yourself busy and this next week goes quick for you,
kitty good luck for friday,
sarah hope your feeling ok,
sam hope yur feeling ok and i thought he new ticker would help my time pass quicker,
queenie won't be long and you will soon be starting i'm hoping we will 
be cycle buddies along with pix,
jo good luck for ec,
jule hope everything going ok for you,
jo1985 hope the waiting is not getting you down and i hope you get to start soon after follow up,
binky good luck with your cycle,
jules hope your ok,


sending all who are cycling atm  

and those on 2ww


----------



## BevFD

Should I be doing anything specific to keep the tummy warm? So much to learn!


----------



## sammy75

i think you can use a hot water bottle.


----------



## jo1985

sammy 75 wait not going to bad tryin to loose weight but feel bigger some days . AnyONE know when they start second go will it be jan after appt or longer


----------



## sammy75

hi jo, i don't know but i would have thought they would just book you in again at follow up, i don't think they put you back on the waiitng list.


----------



## jo1985

ok just spoke to people who said 6 months between cycles ? Just hope they book me in in januar wana get going again


----------



## sun dancer

Afternoon all hope u r all ok 
i had my scan 2day at crmw not brilliant but not 2 bad got 3/4 gd size follies and a few smaller ones got 2 go bk on wednesday for another scan ec will either b on friday or nxt monday 
gd luck 2 everyone having app/scans this wk wishing u all the best of luck 
pix gd luck wiv ur lap moro hope everything goes really well for u x


----------



## sammy75

sundancer sending you      or your follies and good luck for ec.


----------



## kara76

sundancer good luck for wednesday and hey thats not a bad amount, smiliar to what i had

bev good ammount of follicles hun and some people just need a little boost and longer to respond so try not to worry


----------



## binkyboo

Hi all, hope all is ok, phoned clinic today and me planning date is 23dec and treatment 6 weeks later !!! xx


----------



## julespenfold

Hi All

Lovely to see it so busy on here at the mo 

*Jo* - Hope all went well for you today, thinking of you x

*Bev *- Try not to worry too much about them uping your dosage you'll be surprised how quickly the follies can grow. As for keeping yout tummy warm I usually go down the hotwater bottle route and making sure I have warm clothes on, I also make sure that I keep my lower back warm too by having tops that tuck into my bottoms. When are they scanning you again?

*Sundancer* - sending you some growing thoughts too looks like you and Kitty will be on the 2ww together.

*Jo1985* - re the second go it usually depends on how busy the clinic is I had to wait on my FET mine purely because they were very busy. On this Cycle it was part my choice and partly down to the funding. I think some people suggest 6 months to give your body a break but it depends how you feel.

*Kitty* - Glad your follies are doing the right thing hop your feeling a bit better about the fibroids fingers crossed all is well on Wednesday

*Binkyboo - *Fab news on the dates bet your excited now!

*AFM* - first bottle of suprecur down roll on next week!

Hope everyone else is doing OK

*Updated List*

BevD.........................Stims Scan
JK1..........................EC 25th Oct
PixTrix........................Lap 26th Oct - EC 25th Jan 
Kitty..........................Scan 27th - EC 29th Oct 
Sundancer...................Scan 27th - EC 29th Oct
PixTrix........................Lap 26th Oct - EC 25th Jan 
BevD.........................Stims Scan
Diddy.........................Baseline 2nd Nov-EC 15th Nov
Julespenfold................Baseline 4th Nov - EC 22nd Nov
RachelC27..................Appointment 10th Nov 
Binkyboo...................Appointment 23rd Dec - TX Feb
Josiejo........................Scan 23rd Dec - EC 17th Jan
Jo1985.......................Appointment 4th Jan 2011
Mrs Thomas.................Waiting poss Nov

  

Marieclare


----------



## yrblueeyedgirl

Hi jo,
I dont know what the waiting time is for 2nd go , i was hoping someone might be able to tell me, but when i last spoke to 
Rachel @ivfwales she said after my appt  in Jan as soon as im ready they would get me started! but im not holding my breth that its gonna be as easy as that.

Hope everyones ok t/c gilrsxxx


----------



## helen_26

Hi everyone, I'm home from Tenerife. I had a lovely holiday and I'm feeling really realxed. Been stuck in a rut since our failed cycle in April, but I'm feeling far more positive now and ready to get myself back in shape both phsically and mentally. So starting tomorrow I'm on a mission to loose the weight I gained post cycle, just can't decide whether to go back to weight watchers or go it alone.
I'ts taken me a while to catch up on where everyone is at and I apologise if I've missed you out. Hope you are all well.

*Yrblueeyedgirl* - So sorry to hear your news sending hugs your way. 

*Marie* - Congratulations on being PUPO. Wishing you all the best for your 2ww.

*Pix* - Good luck for your lap. Hope everything goes well for you.

*Jo* - We cycled in April, but didn't get our follow up until September. Mr G told us then that it was approx 6 months from then until we get our 2nd go.

*Sundancer* - Good luck for Wednesday.

*Binkyboo* - Great that you have a date. It will all happen really quickly now.

*Jules* - 1 bottle down already! How are you feeling?


----------



## PixTrix

Thanks for the good luck girls :O)


----------



## jk1

Morning all,

Thank you for your good luck messages....had EC yesterday and got 16 eggs what happens to the other 24 follicles though!! 

I met the new anethetist and cried before i even went in as last time i found EC really painful...i told him this and that i was really nervous about it and he just said to expect the same this time (which tbh really didn't help and started the tears flowing!).  The nurse was fab as always and went and got Grace who was also fab and she waited until the sedation had taken effect before she did anything.....was much better this time.  The only thing to be ware of is that he put the tube thingy in the side of my wrist instead of my arm which is where i usually have it....have to say i prefer it in my arm!!

The anethetist also told me before i went in that the girl before me had a hard time too...again this didn't help!!

My blood pressure fell after EC so didn't leave hospital until after 4pm.

Also met the new embryologist who seemed fine...he didn't say a lot but probably because i was in tears by that time!!

My advice to anyone having EC now is to make sure that they start once the sedation has taken effect because i really found this helped...i remember a little bit of pain about 1/2 way though when the swapped ovaries but I think they topped me up and it was fine...all those tears for no reason hey!!

They are calling us at 9-10am today to let us know about our embryos and i think ET will be on Saturday.

Kitty - hope you are ok...i saw your EC has been put back till friday...think its a good thing as gives your follies more time to grow.

Hi Kara, Jule, Julespenfold, Sarah, Helen, Jo, Bev, Sammy.

Hope everyone is ok,

Jo xxx


----------



## Sam76

Wow Jo, fab number of eggs!
Good luck for the call this morning xx


----------



## jk1

Thanks Sam....hope you are ok....we're both early birds aren't we!!!


----------



## Sam76

Sadly I'm up because I'm getting ready for work   but hope you're resting up and taking things easy   

Must dash as just finished my toast and really should put face on and change out of my pj's!
Good luck xxx


----------



## jk1

Sam - hope you have a good day at work hun xx

I forgot to mention that i have been given Gestone (aaagggghhhh whats with the length of the needle!!) that DH will have to do for me...the nurse did it yesterday for me and because my blood pressure was low i nearly fell over!!  It is a little strange as when i saw the Dr at clinic who didn't diagnose my ohss I asked about gestone and she said that they wouldn't give me it as i'd had ohss before...but now i have it..strange.

Also have steroids again which i had last time and still on the tablets for my ohss too.

Does anyone have any advice about taking asprin...i've noticed a few girls have but i'm not sure what dose to take.

Jo xx


----------



## Kitty71

Morning,

Well done Jo glad it didn't hurt you too much good luck for the call this morning     

Pix good luck for lap today.

kitty xx


----------



## julespenfold

Well done Jo thats a fab number of eggs, good luck on the phone call this morning. Soz cant advise on the asprin never taken it but I'm sure someone will be along that has.


----------



## Jule

Jo brilliant news on all thos eggs.can't believe the anesthetist wasn't verry reassuring that does not help,they r supposed to be in the caring profession-sometimes its a joke!
So pleased though you got through and it wasn't so bad.hope u get the call soon.
I took asprin on a previous cycle but not thsi.I started it when I was dr.not really sure if it would be worth it now as u r planned for ec within a few days.the dose those is 75mg its the baby asprin.

Jules great news u have started sorry didn't realise you had.

Sundancer sounds like your follies r doing well,don't stress they will grow.
Bev good luck for you too.
Good luck everyine else there is loads of u cycling together which is lovely


----------



## kara76

jo well done on a great number of eggs


----------



## Jule

Marie keep meaning to say great news your on the 2ww relax and put your feet up.are u off work?


----------



## jk1

hello - just had the call...bad news i'm afraid only 1 fertilised out of 12 that they injected....absolutely gutted.

Def not going to blast now and she is calling me in a couple of hours to tell me if any of the others have had late fertilisation.

We had 100% fertilisation on the last cycle so really shocked a the moment as really didn't see this coming...all seems such a waste of time now.

Jo xx


----------



## kara76

hey jo all is not lost. i have been in a similair situation last cycle so even though at the moment nothing will help i just want you to know sometimes these things turn around
big hugs


----------



## jk1

thanks Kara...do you think that the ohss may have affected the egg quality?


----------



## kara76

hun its so hard to say and im no expert. when we had 6 eggs and only 2 fertiliised with ICSI the eggs looked perfect and lyndon even showed us one to explain, his thoughts were either i needed an extra days stimms or trigger was given too early but of course there is no way of knowing any of this. sometimes the eggs look mature on the outside yet arent quite ready inside, this is no ones fault and no one could have known either as they go on size of follicles as you know. if you have only 1 embryo will they et tomorrow?


----------



## Jule

Oh jo I am so sorry.as kara said though you still have 1 so keep hopeful this one will be very strong.hopefully they will do a transfer at day 2 now.hope the call later will bring more good news.
When they ring I'd ask about the ohss and the egg quality but u didn't seem to have loads of eggs for the quality to be poor.maybe it was just one of those things this cycle.
Thinking of you xxxxx


----------



## jk1

thanks Kara and Jule...they just called and nothing on the others yet...they will check them again at 2pm today and call back then but i don't hold out much hope.  I don't know when they will do ET they've not said they just said it was my choice as to whether to go to blast or not so i've decided its not worth it with only 1.


----------



## Diddy16

Hi everyone!
Jo-big hugs to you love.
AFM-I'm in a fluster now as AF has arrived today! Was due baseline scan next Tues and thought AF would come early and arrive Fri. Have spoken to clinic-I wasn't even booked in on Tues! Argh! I'm now going to have my baseline scan tomorrow! Double Argh!!!! Can't believe it's all happening. I seem to have been waiting for an age and now it's happening early! At least I don't have as much time to get myself worked up(although I'm doing a good job of it now!)
Will have to sort out my time off now as I've booked a week off for potential EC 15th Nov, I'm guessing this will be in the week before now.
Sorry for the waffle but I'm in an excited, nervous flap now!
Kitty-hope you're ok hun. Not long now til EC!
xx


----------



## kara76

diddy dont panic at least they have booked you in, i assume your on short protocol?


----------



## Jule

Jo good luck for the call later.I would go with what they suggest with regards to blast but with 1 it may be worth getting it back where it should be.lots more decisions for you to make.good luck xxxx

Diddy great news scan is tom.as kara said are you on sp?


----------



## kara76

jo i personally wanted blasts so so much yet when we had our last cycle , there was no way i would have risked it and with 1 embryo there really is no point as you wouldnt gain anything well you would know if it made blast but if it didnt it wouldnt mean it wouldnt have inside. going to blastocyst is really a way of chosing the best embryos. i really do feel for you hun, i know the exact feelings you are having right now


----------



## Kitty71

Good luck for the call Jo   

Diddy good luck for scan tomorrow     

Kitty x


----------



## Diddy16

Hi! 
Yes-I'm on SP. I can't believe they hadn't booked me in originally-she even had the sheet in front of me when I chose a time. She nearly booked me in for next week in stead of tomo but I've double and triple checked and got her to repeat it back to me a couple of times too! Ha ha!
As it's my first ever treatment I'm nervous but excited as don't know what to expect. All will come clear I'm sure!
Thanks guys!
xx


----------



## julespenfold

Jo big   's fingers crossed that you have a couple more this afternoon but as the others have said it only takes one x

Diddy hope all goes well tomorrow, not sure if you are aware this is an internal scan, a bit embarassing on the first one but not bad and a bit weird seeing your insides on a telly lol. Not sure how it works on short but on long I have taken between 2-3 weeks from baseline to get to ec.


----------



## Daizymay

Hi everyone,
Haven't been around for a while and was quite shocked to see how fast this thread had moved on. Have just read back on umpteen pages but can't eva remember whose where when I come to type a reply. This journey that we are all on is soooo massive, so lonely and so misunderstood by those who haven't had infertility touch their lives - I just wanted to send out huge hugs to everyone on their journeys: hugs of congratulations (Jules), hugs of empathy (yrblueeyedgirl), hugs of don't panic (diddy), hugs of hope (JK1), hugs of luck (Pix) hugs for the frustrated, the excited, the sad, the waiting, the sucessful, the lurkers .
My IUI cycle which got converted to IVF on 05.10.10 ended up as an expected BFN this weekend. I have a review booked for Nov1st and hope to be cycling (IVF) again in Dec, but reading some comments I guess that's a bit optomistic. I've been off work for the last 4wks to get through this cycle, due back Thursday and cannot face going back. Everyone will be asking where have I been, am I well etc etc - what do I say? I feel pants - giant pants!


----------



## Jule

Oh Daizymay so sorry to hear your BFN    It is horrible going back to work after a failed cycle.  I have always dreaded it and worried until i have got there. But to be honest i have probably been upset for my first day and then got on with work and it does take your mind off things.  You get back a little bit of normality which i think is sometimes good.  Also at least going back at the end of the week you only have 2 days to think about and you will be off for a couple of days again.  Good luck for your fu and i hope you can start again in Dec as you are hoping   

Any news JK1?


----------



## marieclare

Thanks Jule, I'm back at work now but not enjoying it so may not stay the whole 2w. 

Jo I'm really sorry about the lack of fertilisation, hope you get some better news later, if not its all the positive thoughts into your embryo. I was also all geared up for blasts this time and was gutted to only get 3 decent eggs and know it would likely be day 2 transfer. These things never seem to work out how we hope/plan but there are so many stories of success hope you can keep your chin upxxx  

diddy good luck for scan tomorrow. 

Daizy hope you are feeling better soon. work might not be as bad as you think, you might find it does you good to get out? Feel free to tell me to naff off coz I would love to go home right now!


----------



## Jule

Oh Marie back in work already, hope you are resting and doing as little as possible.  How are you feeling?  Did you have 2 transferred?


----------



## Kitty71

Daizy so sorry to hear about your BFN    hope you can cycle again soon. 

xx


----------



## marieclare

Yeah Jule I had 2x transferred last weds and i came back to work yesterday. TBH I'm doing very little apart from reading FF!

I thought being here would stop be going mental but its not really working, at least at home I could distract myself with TV etc, its all too easy to turn to google here. 

I'm ok just mega bloated / clogged up with cyclogest and feel really fat. 

How about you do you feel different? Did you have any telltale signs on your 2ww (when you weren't being ill)?


----------



## jk1

hello...clinic just called - like i thought none of the others fertilised....they are really shocked too as thought we would have really good fertilisation...luckily the one that did is really high quality so having ET tmrw morning...with assisted hatching xx

Daizy - really sorry to hear about your BFN.

Marie - so true...they never go the way you expect  

Feel a little bit more positvie about it now as hoping its a strong one...we shall see!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Jule

Good luck Jo and sounds positive thats its a good one and assisted hatching.  Lots of        for you.  Hope that embryo is doing all it should be overnight.  Good luck for tomorrow   

Marie.  After about 4-5 days i had a lower heaviness and dragging pain.  Was so bloated and felt massive but think that was the cyclogest.  The dragging continued and stopped after my d+v but came back.  Nothing else really but dont forget i was a day 5 transfer so your symtoms may be a few days later.  I done a test 7 days post 5 day transfer (the day i was ill and it was positive).  I know what you mean about work.  I want to be there but know i will be analysing everything.  At least at home im watching homes under the hammer, this morning and all the rubbish daytime tv, and off course on here.  Dont go googling anything i didnt do any of that i was too nervous.  Good luck


----------



## Diddy16

Thanks julespenfold! I did know it's internal. Went with my friend when she had hers(obviously wasn't in there with her!) and have had a vaginal USS before. Not pleasant and I know this one will be embarrasing too-not looking forward to it, but I am looking forward to things getting started!
I worked out my AL on 2-3 weeks as I thought I would have baseline on Fri so due to start AL on Sat 13th. Now I might need to swap things to have from Wed 10th off! Luckily I've now told one of the deputies on the ward who I know I can trust. My manager I can't and she's been horrible since my return following 7 months sickness after op. I wll speak to the deputy tomo after the scan and see.
jk1-fingers crossed for tomo. High quality one sounds positive!x
Hugs to all!
xxxx


----------



## marieclare

Jo keep positive, will be thinking strong thoughts for your embie   

Good luck for tomorrow diddy. 

Jule thanks for the tips, I know there's no point analysing and I feel quite calm but you can't help your mind wandering. I think everything is cyclogest at the moment


----------



## Jule

Marie i think it is too at that stage i was huge so bloated.  Loads of ibs pains which are settling now think my body getting used to it.

Diddy fancy your manager has been horrible.  Just ignore her and do what you think is best for you.  Dont worry about anyone else you are the most important.  I have been off sick a month and may take another 2 weeks before going back, noone will be thinking of me when im back.make the most.


----------



## kara76

just a quicky good luck with et jo


----------



## Diddy16

I had knee surgery in April after a skiing injury and went back in August on a phased return. Boss then put me on 12 and half hr shifts while I was on holiday(for when I got back) even though occ health and myself had discussed short shifts(8 hrs) all the time I was off. She denied all this, basically lying, told me I had to swap with someone etc. I got her boss involved ad she had to take me off the shifts when I produced a copy of a letter sent to her by occ health! Before all this happened I'd decided I didn't want her to know I was having treatment as she tends to gossip and is a horrible person anyway. Only 2 girls at work know and they're friends out of work so have kept it quiet. It was one of them that said I should really tell someone senior as I may need to leave the ward for scans etc so I've now told one of the deputies who was lovely. She's said we can work it all out and nobody else need know anything!
I was really upset by my boss a couple of weeks ago but my confidence has grown now and, as my DP said I need to hold my head high and not let her get to me. I think after all the time off I had little confidence in my abilities at work and, although I did stand up to her it was hard and I was shaking!
Thanks jule-I will ignore her as much as I can!
xx


----------



## Sam76

Gosh things have been busy here today. Much harder to keep up now I'm back in work.

Jo - so sorry that news was a shock today but one high quality one sounds great and certainly a reason to be positive.   good luck for transfer x

Diddy - time to be selfish and not worry too much about work. Put yourself first. 

Marie - hope you're taking it easy in work hun 

Daizymay - so sorry to hear about your bfn hun   we all know that giant pants feeling.

hello and hugs to all   x


----------



## Jule

Jo good luck for today xx

Diddy I'm assuming u r a nurse where do u work?pm me if u don't want to post.I also work for nhs and was told on my last cycle that when I was in work the same was expected of me which is why I'm not rushing back to jeopardise anything.


----------



## Queenie1

jo so sorry to hear that you have a good one there and it is best back in side where it belongs. good luck for et today.

diddy its time to look after yourself . 

marie hope you are well and not going too 

daisymay so sorry  

good luck to anyone who has app this week. 

afm 
just had app with gp and all level 1 blood tests have come back normal have asked for Fsh and Lh to be redone.dpn't know what else to have done now. have follow up tomorrow with dr griffiths and a pre tx scan booked as well. then i am taking my parents to the grape and olive for lunch as a thankyou for all the visits to uhw last week.


----------



## SarahJaneH

Sorry to hear your news Daizymay

Jo, best of luck for ET today, sorry that you didn't have more fert, but sounds like your embie is fab, keeping everything crossed for you.

Hope you are doing ok Marie, 

Diddy, sorry you are having a hard time at work - as the girls say, time to look after you 

Kitty - good luck today - I think you have a scan, hope I got that right!

Hope the dregging is going ok JulesP

Hi to everyone else


----------



## kara76

jo hope et goes well

kitty good luck for ec 

hiya everyone else


----------



## Kitty71

Good luck for today Jo     

Had final scan today and EC all set for Friday at 9.00am

Got 7 follies on the Right 21,19,19,18,17,17,15 plus some tiddlers and 6 on the Left 20,18,15,15,14,13 hopefully they will all grow some more by Friday.

Lining is 13.8 is that ok??

Excited and pooing myself in equal measures!!   

Kitty xx


----------



## kara76

kitty you need to slap me i thought it was today lol, great sizes girl and they will be fine for friday at those sizes, woo hoo


----------



## sun dancer

Hia Girls just a quick post frm me had a scan this morning and its not gd news there was only 1 follicle of a gd size
its all over for us wiv this cycle we hav decided 2 cancel as we didnt think it was worth going for ec wiv only 1 follicle 
we r both so gutted just going 2 take a little time out 
amanda is ringing me on friday so sort out dates 2 start again in the new yr 
thanks girls for all ur support x x


----------



## Queenie1

sundancer i am so sorry to hear that. we are here if you ever want to chat.  

kitty follies sound great good luck for ec on friday

jo hope et went well and you are resting up.


----------



## Kitty71

Sorry to hear theat SunDancer    I hope it won't be too long until you can start again.

xx


----------



## SarahJaneH

Sorry to hear your news Sundancer, big hugs. Good that Amanda will follow up things with you soon, a plan always helps.

Kitty, follies sound really good sizes and lining nice and thick - the lips must have looked big on the screen lol. Good luck for Friday x


----------



## jk1

Hi Kitty - good news on your follies hun..i'm sure they will be perfect by friday.

Sundancer - so sorry you had to cancel your cycle, thinking of you huni xx

Thank you for all your good luck messages.....here we go....don't laugh!!!!:

Got to hosptial at 8.45 for a 9.30 transfer....advised Jane and Grace that unfortunately I have constipation and have not been to the loo for 6 days and therefore that on top of the ohss is making my tummy v sore indeed!!  Grace went and got JE who suggested that i try and take something to go to the loo before transfer....they gave me some bum bullets....didn't work because i couldn't keep them in long enough (sorry tmi!!).  Grace said why don't i try and relax and go for a walk...its now 10am and the clinic is getting busy.  Grace then suggests it might be worth going home to relax for a while and coming back at 2pm when she will do the transfer.  Came home...tried some more bum bullets...nothing happened again.

Got back to the hospital at 1.30pm got changed again and waited....and waited...and waited until 3.30pm. Grace came to see me and we decided to try ET with no sedation this time (i've had it on my prev 2 cycles).  Went into theater, started crying and couldn't stop shaking...hurt v much so Grace went and got JE so that they could give me sedation as the catheter wouldn't go in...JE arrived shortly after, Grace gave me the sedation and what do you know...JE got the catheter in first time!!!!!

Once finished ended up on a drip due to dehydration from my ovaries sucking up all the fluid in my body plus i'd not eaten all day...was finally discharged about 6.15pm!!

What a nightmare but the embie is all safe and sound on board!!

Jo xxxx


----------



## kara76

omg jo you poor girl, what a day but yay your PUPO so rest up now


----------



## jk1

yay...thanks Kara, i was telling jane that i chat to you on here today and Jule and Mimi...she knows you all!!


----------



## kara76

lol jane is lovely. i so need to get my **** there for a visit


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Struggling to keep up at the mo as work is keeping me very busy.

Sundancer - posted for you on the CRMW thread
Daizy - sorry to hear your news
Kitty - good luck for EC Friday
JK1 - what an ordeal! Hope you are resting now, keep positive - it only takes one

Good luck to those stimming and hello to everyone else

Mrs T x


----------



## Jule

OMG jo that is so funny,hope your bowels do something soon lol.u will be mega bloated otherwise esp with those pessaries.glad the embryo is not tucked up inside.relax and feet up.

Sundancer so so sorry your cycle has been cancelled,thinking of you xxx

Kitty fab sizes fri will be great they should all be good sizes


----------



## jk1

Thanks Jule....I know...it is funny now but it wasn't earlier...JE said there is only so much room in my bowel!!! its ok...i've got gestone injections not pessaries this time....thank goodness!!! lol

Kara - Jane was asking how you and Tyler are...i said i'd seen your piccies of Tyler on ** and she is gorgeous!!

I'm off to bed now...absolutely knackered!! 

Night all and thank you for all your messages xx


----------



## Jule

Sorry jo I'm sure it wasn't funny at the time,but does sound funny now.
What about some frsh orange juice.
Relax and have good nights sleep


----------



## kara76

blessjane and you hun. hope you manage to go soon


----------



## Kitty71

Blimey Jo, what a day. Congrats on being PUPO and enjoy some R&R, sounds like you need it after that    .

Did my trigger half an hour ago, the 56th and last needle. I don't think my stomach could take any more it's been itchy as hell the last few days.

Just my hospital attire (I'm going for an all lilac theme   ) to wash and pack now tomorrow and I'm all ready. 

Goodnight all,

K x


----------



## Jule

Well done kitty.your well on your way now.good luck for fri


----------



## jo1985

good luck for ec kitty . Sorry jo you had bad day congrats on being pupo


----------



## skyblu

So sorry to hear of news sundancer.

Jo what a day you had but at least you are now pupo.A paint of orange juice allways works for my bowels.

Kitty good luck on Friday.

Hi to all of you ladies

Skyblu.xx


----------



## jk1

Morning all....my tummy hurts and i look about 6 months pg!! lol

I will try orange juice (although i am a little allergic to it...gives me a rash but anything to get them moving!!)

DH is about to go shopping to get some high fibre foods for me to eat today.

Jule it is funny now....it could only happen to me!!!

Kitty well done on your last injection huni....i love the fact that you counted them!!

skyblu - hope you are alright hun xxx

At least if this one doesn't work and we go to CRMW next they won't know me and what a nightmare I am!! I can't go back to IVF wales - i'm too embarrassed!! lol

Take care all....have a good day,

Jo xxxx


----------



## Jule

Jo at least they won't forget u lol.what about lactulose better check its ok in pregnancy though.
It must be so uncomfortable having such a bloated tummy.hope it settles today for you.
I would say rest but may be worth moving around a bit today that may move it.good luck


----------



## sun dancer

Morning all thank u all so much for ur kind messages im doing ok 2day as i know we hav made the rite choice 2 cancel this 1 x
jk1 what a day u had yesterday but a big congrats on being pupo 
kitty gd luck for moro wiv ec well done on counting how many needles u hav had lol 
jule how u feeling bet u cant wait 2 hav ur scan x x
hope everyone else is ok x


----------



## Kitty71

Morning girls,

JK have a good day, hope hubby gets you some good roughage    I suffer with constipation a fair bit and 2 x 1000mg of vit C in a little warm water works wonders for me but I don't know if you would be allowed that being PUPO.

I feel distinctly normal today, the usual bit of discomfort has gone and today's worry is that they've all popped!!

Have a good day all,

Kitty x


----------



## claire1

Jk try some black tea or coffee we recommend this in work, before we give medication.  Increase your fluid intake and green vegetables.  You can take lactulose in pregnancy, but stay away from senna it's a no no in pregnancy.  Hope that's of some help.  Congrats on PUPO.

Hope everyone else is OK


----------



## julespenfold

Hi All

*Daizymay* - so sorry on your BFN good look with your follow up next week x

*Sundancer* - So sorry your tx got cancelled hope your doing OK fingers crossed for the new year.

*Kitty* - Lol have an image of you sat there with little popping noises from your tum, I'm sure they havent good luck for tomorrow will be thinking of you x

*Jo - *What a nightmare glad your OK and can see the funny side now. congrats on being PUPO!!

*Queenie* - Apologies you appear to have dropped of the list good luck with your Follow up and Scan today x

*AFM* - Still on DR fairly bored with it now another week to go then hopefully Stimming yey

Hope everyone else is doing OK  and 

*Updated List (I Think)
* 
Queenie.....................Follow up Mr g Scan 28th Oct
PixTrix........................EC 25th Jan 
Kitty..........................EC 29th Oct 
BevD.........................Stims Scan
Dasiymay....................Follow up 1st Nov
Diddy.........................Baseline 2nd Nov-EC 15th Nov
Julespenfold................Baseline 4th Nov - EC 22nd Nov
RachelC27..................Appointment 10th Nov 
Binkyboo...................Appointment 23rd Dec - TX Feb
Josiejo........................Scan 23rd Dec - EC 17th Jan
Jo1985.......................Appointment 4th Jan 2011
PixTrix........................EC 25th Jan 
Sundancer...................TX New Year
Mrs Thomas.................Waiting poss Nov











Marieclare..........PUPO
JK1...................PUPO 28th Oct


----------



## jk1

thanks for all the advice girls....i've had bran flakes, dried apricots, orange juice, potato skin....still nothing!!!

having some more bran flakes before tea and then have red lentils to look forward to.....mmmmm!! lol


----------



## kara76

jk get some fibregel in, thats what works for me and it safe too. i do feel for you


----------



## jk1

i'll get DH on the case now!!! this is funny but also painful at the same time!!! lol


----------



## PixTrix

Going to have a little read back to see where your all at, but for the time being a huge good luck to you all xx


----------



## jo1985

hope ya feelin ok pix and lap went ok and mr g worked his magic . Rest up take care


----------



## PixTrix

thanks Jo, hope all is well with you. Mr. G is the bees knees!


----------



## Kitty71

JK what about prune juice

Keep drinking good old fashioned water to that will help.


k xx


----------



## kara76

kitty good luck for tomorrow 

jo you do now we are all waiting for you to go now lol

hiya pix and jo


----------



## Kitty71

Cheers Kara,

I feel at a lose end tonight, I'm missing my jabs and surely that's not right   .

I think we are all waiting for you to go Jo. Dancing bananas are on standby   .


K xxx


----------



## kara76

drug free days do feel weird lol


----------



## SarahJaneH

Oh Jo you poor girl - I'd defo second the prune juice, it's gross but hold your nose and neck it! Also, you could try hot water with squeezed lemon juice in it first thing in the morning before you have anything else, it's supposed to kickstart your digestive system. Big congrats on being pupo too!!!

Good luck for tomorrow Kitty, will be thinking of you x


----------



## jk1

thanks girls....still nothing!! had another bowl of bran flakes and have fruit salad for tea...rasberries are surprisingly high in fibre...as are apples!!

I've drunk a glass of squash, two glasses of orange juice, a bottle of water and am on my second bottle now...what's it gonna take!!! lol

Sarah i will try the water and lemon juice in the morning...i wonder how long it will take for all this fibre and fluid to work.....

Kitty...the night before with no meds is weird hun....esp when you've been on long protocol....good luck for tomorrow hun xxx

Jo xxx


----------



## Sam76

Wow Jo - something's gotta happen soon   Things are moving quite slowly for me too - don't want the pressure of everyone waiting for me to go - so sshhhhh - dont tell the others   I'm drinking orange juice too and have taken some lactulose - does take a while to work but things seem softer when it does (hope no-one's eating their tea and reading this   ) have also eaten half a packet of dried apricots. x


Kitty - good luck for tomorrow   x


----------



## Queenie1

well girls i can join you as well. i'm on the lactulose solution as well as had nothing since GA, but things have started to move now. 

jo hope things start soon for you, don't know how much your bowel can take. 

kitty all the best for tomorrow.

julespenfold hope jabs are going ok for you


----------



## jk1

sam & queenie....i will try the lactulose too then... i've tried the dried apricots today too (i had to force myself to eat them though) also tried raisins...i look like a beached whale now.....literally.....i'm not joking!!! lol


----------



## kara76

lactulose will soften and the fibegel will push it along! nice hey lol


----------



## Queenie1

jo just check with the pharmacy that you are able to take it.


----------



## jk1

Queenie...will do.

Kara lol!!


----------



## Jule

Wow girls all of your with constipation-we need to rename this thread lol.
What about prunes and prune juice that's what I recommend in work.
God when u all go there is gonna be a mighty explosion lol


----------



## Diddy16

jk1-I used Glycerine suppositories following surgery on my knee whn I was really bunged up. They worked a treat but not sure if you can use them when PUPO. All the other girls have great suggestions though! Lactulose works well too.
Kitty-good luck with the EC tomo!
jules-had my baseline scan yesterday so can you change me on the list please!

Had my baseline scan yesterday and was a complete muppet forgetting to take my wallet with me! I was in a real state as I went straight to work afterwards and was so grateful I'd told my ward deputy as she sorted things for me to pay today. The woman in pharmacy was horrible and, when I asked if I could just pay for the injections for one night( I had some money) and pick the rest up today and pay the balance she said, with a smug look 'we don't do that here'! I was nearly in tears when I go to the ward and struggled to take handover-I was shaking. Thank goodness it was all sorted.
So I did my first 2 injections last night-owch! I think I must be a wimp cos I give sc injections all the time and my patients don't often say they hurt! It was weird giving one to myself though and took ages to draw up. I'm on the strongest dose due to my AMH-6 vials! Does anyone else think they hurt?
I'm booked for my first scan next Wed.
xxxx


----------



## Jule

Diddy its horrible doing the 1st one I was shaking and had my sister do the first 3 then I plucked up the courage.take a good grab of tummy and inject slowly cause they can sting a little.it does get easier though xx


----------



## yrblueeyedgirl

Hi Girls

I have to say i've had a right laugh reading some of these posts about constipation! you've cheered me up no end! LOL but girls have you tried weetabix?
As for me, i went for another blood test today to check my levels have gone back down, but have to go back tuesday as they are not as low as they would like. I also asked Jodie about waiting time for 2nd cycle on nhs and apparently they are calling older couples first, so if your around 40 yr going to be seen sooner., but she did say it would be sometime next year :/  not sure how i feel about that  tho  i  feel like i cant plan anything again now incase of treatment, which for all i know may not happen til the end of next year 

Anyway hope your all ok  Good luck to up all
alison xxx

p.s enjoy yr prune juice girls!!!!!!


----------



## skyblu

Good luck tomorrow kitty 

Hope you girls with bowel problems have your explotions soon lol 

Skyblu.xx


----------



## kara76

kitty good luck today

jo have you been?

diddy the first jabs are scary and i know it sounds mad but relaxing more will ease any pain

blueeyegirl sorry to hear your going through this. i would plan things and if treatment comes up you can change plans easy enough, try not to put life on hold fully

skyblue how are you hun?

hiya everyoneelse


----------



## Kitty71

Hi girls,

Just got back frm EC and we got 14 eggs. 1 more than hoped for and don't know where it came from   . Got looked after really well and really pleased they managed to get to the left ovary. I'm a bit sore so going to put my feet up and watch an old movie now and get waited on by DP (nothing new there though   ). 

Just hope now they fertilize ok, they said they would call in the moning.

Well done on first jabs Diddy.

Jo have you been yet hun

Kitty xx


----------



## Jule

Well done kitty wow you werent there long, fantastic news about 14 eggs.  Just relax and put your feet up now.  Good luck for the call.

blue eyed girl as kara said dont put life on hold and then hopefully the appt will come around sooner. Between my cycles i have always kept myself busy and it has helped.

How is everyone else?


----------



## Kitty71

Girls can I ask your advise on Cyclogest pessaries,

Which do you think is the best way to use them, front or back?? I'm not bothered by any mess, I was just wondering if they are absorbed any better using either method.

Oh the joys!!!

K xx


----------



## Diddy16

Wooooooo kitty!
Thanks fantastic news on EC. Fingers crossed there's plenty of action in the lab tonight!
Kara-I know I should relax. They say nurses are the worst patients! I always tell my patients to relax! I'm so used to giving injections to other people and drawing up, mixing vials it's so stupid that I'm worrying about doing something wrong. Was anyone else this paranoid? DP has said we'll do them together tonight so he can check(he's never done anything like this before but bless him for his support!). I start off with 1ml of S/C and by the time I've mixed the 6 vials I only have 0.5mls left! Paranoid!
Thanks for the PM jule. I think I'll be fine as my deputy is being so supportive. She's just re-arranged my AL as I started treatment early. I have a copy of the old & new sickness policies as my boss wants me to choose which I want to be on from now. I guess IVF is too specific to be on there.

Thanks to all you lovely ladies for your support-you are truly fab!
xxxx


----------



## Jule

Good luck diddy for the injections you will be fine when you have done them once and the more you do the easier it is.  For me i was worried about causing myself pain, but just keep thinking of why you are doing it   

If you do need the policy just let me know as it is seperate to the normal sickness policy.  I gave t to one of the girls who works for a different trust and she took it to work and showed her hr manager.

Kitty i alwasy go back door.  I used to do front but ended up with thrush and this was every time i tried so now dont even bother always back door for me    im sure they get absorbed the same either way.


----------



## PixTrix

Big hugs blueyedgirl.

Wow well done Kitty that is great news. As for the pessaries you may like to use front door morning and backdoor evening. It will be very much a personal preference. I prefer just the backdoor! Good luck for fertilisation.

Well done on getting under way Diddy. Good luck for tonights jabs

Well how are the constipators doing lol Can I join your club lol I haven't been since the day before lap which was monday so hope I go soon! Feeling really tired today, had an appointment to go to felt quite lousy when I came back. AF showed her face yesterday and think I spoke too soon when thought that it was better than normal. Got the usual pains down my leg today and very very heavy, but hopefully after time to settle following the lap that should be better next month I hope.

Good luck girlies


----------



## kara76

kitty thats wonderful news, i always did back door morning and front door night before bed. watch out for the soggy farts lol, im sure some on this thread would love soggy farts lol

diddy oh yeah you nurses are the worst lol

pix i went 10 days after a lap without going, get some fibegel girl

i cant believe i waiting on you all to poopy lol


----------



## kara76

diddy what do you mean by s/c? as long as all the powder is dissolved your fine, are you using just one water vial?


----------



## BevFD

Hi Team Wales!

Had my stims scan today, apparently 6 good size follicles and chance of another couple (is that good - does that mean 6 eggs?)

Met a lovely woman on her 3rd cycle who was able to reassure me about EC (still terrified). EC now confirmed for Tuesday 10.30 - eek!!

Lots of luck to everyone else - especially those looking for a little more 'movement'!

Bev
xxx


----------



## kara76

bev great news, having ec for the first time is a nervous time but it really is ok, ive had 4


----------



## Kitty71

Hi Bev,

Good news on the follies, good luck for EC, won't be long now     

Kitty xx


----------



## Diddy16

kara-sodium chloride sol for injections. Yep-using 1 vial of 1ml. I know I'm just being silly. I mix IV antibiotics all the time at work and don't take much notice of how much solution I end up with compared to when I start. Like you say-as long as the powder is all mixed and disolved. It's because it's my first treatment and I so want it to work. Of course all of you do too and hearing positive stories really helps.
xx


----------



## kara76

oh diddy this ivf lark sends the sanest person a little crazy lol thats part of the journey.


----------



## jk1

Diddy - well done on your injections hun!!

Kitty - 14 eggs...thats fab!! yay yay yay!! xx

yrblueeyedgirl - i just had my 2nd NHS cycle..we had our first in August last year and the 2nd cycle came in in April so there might be a little wait......I am 33 though so was surprised they did mine but i did make a bit of a nusance of myself....xx

AFM - still nothing its been over a week now!!!  Got some lactulose and spoke to Jodie who said that Grace would prefer me not to take anything but that it needs to sort itself out and just eating fibre and drinking fluids does not seem to be working.  I've definately had a little more pain today so maybe its a sign things are starting to move - i will keep you all updated lol!!

Pix welcome to the club!!  Sam and Queenie hope you guys have had more movement than me!! lol

Red lentils for tea.........mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Forgot to mention...my bum is painful from the gestone injections - can anything else go wrong!!....if this cycle works it will be an absolute miracle!!!!

Jo

xxxx


----------



## jo1985

well done kitty great number  i used back door for the day i used them . Good luck for ec bev . Hi to all hope all ok. Yrblueeyedgirl i gutted it going to take so long for 2nd go as i 25 i be one off the last to be seen have got a appt january tho


----------



## kara76

oh jo you poor girl, i hope things move soon, you must be uncomfy

hey ladies i know the wait for a second cycle must be hard but you could always self fund in the mean time. i so wish i could of had a second cycle as it took a very long time to save the money yet we didnt have that option


----------



## jk1

*****cons update****** 

there has been a little movement.......yay yay yay!!! thank you to those who suggested the lactulose...i've only had 2 dose's and its already working!!!

The only good thing about this whole saga is that its well and truly taken my mind off the 2ww!!! lol


----------



## kara76

yeah yeah at last, hope you have a good clear out lol


----------



## Queenie1

jk1 woo hoo on a bowel movement hope it continues. 

kitty well one on your eggs great number,

diddy well done on your jabs.

bev good luck for ec. and honestly it is fine. i was terrible before mine, kept crying. but now i don't even get nervous. sedation is fab.

pix get some lactulose. sam hope you have had some movement. i am getting movements so have reduced lactulose to once a day now to keep it moving a bit more.


----------



## Kitty71

Yay Jo, something had to happen soon hun 

I did my pessary at 7 and now I am feeling a bit windy pops, holding it in but I'd better let it out soon or I'm going to add to my aches and pains  Kara I think it _is_ going to be soggy, sorry if TMI 

The things we go through!!

K xx


----------



## kara76

now now ladies we all seem to be talking ****e lol

farts and poos all round lol


----------



## josiejo

Diddy, well done on the jabs.

Kitty, well done on EC, what a great number of eggs. Good luck with the phone call tomorrow. When I used cyclogest I used front door as I have too many tummy problems.

To all you girls struggling to go, another good thing to try is flax seeds. I say good, they actually taste awful but a tablespoon a day helps as does kiwi. I have this problem very regular and now know what foods make me go, fizzy juice often helps though sometimes it just makes me blow up even more. The main thing is to move around as much as possible and drink lots of water.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Just a really quick one to say well done Kitty, good luck for the call x


----------



## sun dancer

Well done kitty a lovely number of eggs gd luck for the call in the morning x


----------



## Sam76

Great news on EC Kitty   good luck for call in the morning x

Jo - what a way to take your mind off the 2ww! glad to hear that things are moving   . Pleased to report that my half a bag of dried apricots, orange juice and lactulose has had the desired effect   x

Bev - not long til EC now x


----------



## julespenfold

Glad to hear things are on the move guys lol

*Kitty* - well done on EC fab no of eggs fingers crossed for the call tomoz. re the cyclogest I personally use the back door, I do the evening one just before bed and pop the morning one in then back into bed for a bit. enjoy the soggy farts lol

*Bev* -good news on the scan not sure how no of follies equates to no of eggs, fingers crossed for Tuesday xx

*Blueeyedgir*l - I hope you wait isn't too long I was told that I would be lucky to get my 2nd cycle this year as I was 35 at the time and we got the ok back in July. I think the answer is to be persistant if you want to cycle sooner. I booked my planning so that I had something to aim for I had my planing in July and booked to cycle sept which left me free to enjoy the summer and put my time into preparing for this cycle.

Hope everone has a good weekend and plenty of movements xxx

*Updated List

*Kitty..........................ET soon 
Dasiymay....................Follow up 1st Nov
BevD.........................EC Nov 2nd
Diddy.........................Baseline 3rd Nov-EC 15th Nov
Julespenfold................Baseline 4th Nov - EC 22nd Nov
RachelC27..................Appointment 10th Nov 
Binkyboo...................Appointment 23rd Dec - TX Feb
Josiejo........................Scan 23rd Dec - EC 17th Jan
Jo1985.......................Appointment 4th Jan 2011
PixTrix........................EC 25th Jan 
Sundancer...................TX New Year
Queenie..................... TX Jan
Mrs Thomas.................Waiting poss Nov










Marieclare..........PUPO
JK1...................PUPO 28th Oct


----------



## Sam76

Hi JulesP   hope you're well - nice one getting the Jules Holland tickets - enjoy!
Less than a week to your baseline now - yay   I think things start to move quicker beyond that.... until you get to the 2ww   xx


----------



## kara76

jules bet you cant wait til baseline, how the moods and hot flushes?


----------



## Kitty71

Morning girls,

I've spoken to the embryologist and out of the 12 eggs they injected we have 9 embies. She is going to call us on Monday morning now to tell us if transfer will be Monday or Wednesday.

Another hurdle over    I've been dreaming all night about what we would get so really relieved now.

Have a good weekend everyone,

Kitty xx


----------



## Jule

Well done kitty that's a great number of embryos.try and enjoy your wkend now before mon call.

Jk1 glad you've had some movement and sam 

Bev good luck for ec on tue.

Jules time is moving quickly now,a few of you cycling together its lovely.

Sorry I'm sure I've missd people out so hi and hope the tx is going well.

I may be joining the bowel thread soon lol.I'm having really bad ibs pain I don't know what to do with myself its waking me evry night and I can't move!!I may go to gp if no improvement and see what they suggest the more I think about it though the more I think its the cyclogest so ill ask crmw when the soonest is I can stop them as I can't go on with this pain!


----------



## jo1985

kitty well done fab number off embies good luck for transfer x


----------



## Diddy16

Woohoo! Well done kitty-what a fab no and I bet you're relieved. Like you said-one more hurdle out of the way!
Congrats to sam & jk1! Ha ha!
Good luck to bev for EC.
jules-please can you update me on the list-I started my injections on 27/10 and have my first scan on Wed. Sorry-I won't be starting the same time as you but AF arrived early! Just as well cos I didn't have time to get myself too worked up!
xx


----------



## BevFD

Wow kitty. Fantastic number! Fingers crossed for the next stage

Bev xxx


----------



## jk1

Kitty - well done....9 is amazing hun bet you have a few top quality ones in there!!

Well....i spoke to early....nothing again today!!!! still on the lactulose and high fibre, orange juice etc....when i spoke to the clinic tmrw they said if i've not gone properly by Monday i need to call them.....hopefully will be ok by tmrw night!!

Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend!!

Jo xxx


----------



## PixTrix

Good luck for baseline jules.

well done on your nine embies kitty and good luck for transfer

Good luck for scan diddy

AFM having a rough day today been up most of the night with heavier than heavy af - well it prob a combination of that and lap but today feel drained and hope it eases up soon. Just hope that everything is ok after the lap. Sure it is and seeing Mr. G on thurs anyway


----------



## Queenie1

kitty fab number good luck for call.

pix sorry to hear your in pain. what an annoying time for af to show up. just when you have lap pain to cope with now af pains as well. hope the pain eases for you soon

jo hope you get some movement soon. how often are you taking the lactulose. it can take a day or two to start things moving.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Well done Kitty, best of luck for your ET x

Pix, sorry you are suffering, it'll all be worth it x


----------



## kara76

kitty great news hun well done

pix my af's were always bad after a lap


----------



## sugar-fairy

Evening all

I know I am not on here much but unfortunately waiting does that for you. Nothing really to report other than time is flying by and hoping that March comes round quickly so that I can have my lap and get started on my next cycle.

Jules - how are you feeling, is it starting to sink in yet?    great news
Pix and Queenie - so pleased that you have had your laps, bet you cannot wait to get started on tx. hope you are both taking it easy.
Julespenfold - not long for your baseline now, is all happening so quickly.

I do keep popping in but I am trying to keep myself super busy so time flies quickly.

Good luck to all who are cycling    that it all goes well


----------



## binkyboo

Hi all, I hope everybody has had a good weekend, I cant beleive its monday again tommorow. AF has almost gone, she hasnt been very nice this week, last monday I was really bad and was up with bad pains in the night, but better now. Kitty good luck for tommorow,I hope everyones bowels are better!. Hi everyone, speak soon xx


----------



## Jule

Morning all
Kitty is it today you are having the call good luck.

Pix hope af settles it must be where they cleared the endo.hopefully this will be your last bad af.how sare you feeling apart from that?

Queenie how are you feeling?are you back to work today?

Julesp how is dr?

Sugar lovely to hear from you.how are the jobs?

Hi everyoene else


----------



## jk1

Sugar - lovely to see you on here....hope you are ok and March will be here soon enough xxxxx

Pix - sorry to hear you have not been feeling too good xxx

Kitty - good luck for today if your ET goes ahead today...if not good luck for Wednesday!! xxx

Hope everyone is ok 

Jo xxx


----------



## kara76

hiya all

kitty good luck if et is today

sugar nice to see you hun

jo how you doing


----------



## jk1

Hi Kara, I'm ok....still on the lactulose!!! lol i'm wondering how long i have to be on it...been taking it since Friday!! think i will give it today and then cut it down from 2 a day to 1 a day and see how i get on with that!!

Was just looking at your halloween pictures on **.....tyler looks so cute in her 'boo' hat!!

xxx


----------



## kara76

aww thanks jo, she looked like a burgler lol

i bet your starting to like the taste now lol


----------



## jk1

lol a cute burgler though!!


----------



## Kitty71

Morning girls,

How you doing Jo?? I hope the Lactulose helps, I can't stand it being so sweet but it does do the trick and is gentler on the stomach.

Jule only 3 more days hun, I bet you must be exploding with excitement.

I had the call and all 9 embies are, in her words, "going fot it" . She said that they are really pleased and they're all looking marvellous and at this point they cannot choose between them. Over the moon with the news after a very tense morning. She warned that anything could happen between now and Wednesday but hopefully things will be ok.

Also been to see my GP who has very kindly signed me off until next Wednesday due to my current pain and potential "stress" which gives me a good week off after ET.

Just got to try and find alternatives to Jeremy Kyle to watch all day now









Have a good day everyone,

Kitty x


----------



## jo1985

ah great news kitty x


----------



## sun dancer

Kitty fab news for u both gd luck for et on wednesday 
jk1 hope things start moving for u soon 
jule how u feeling hope u hav bn able 2 spk 2 sum 1 who hav given u advice not long now for ur scan gd luck bet u cant wait 
hope everyone else is doing ok 
afm Amanda phoned on the wkend just 2 c how we were both doing so i had a little chat and im starting my nxt tx wiv my jan af which is due on the 4th so not long 2 wait bowt 10wks  Amanda did say that her and lyndon was going 2 hav a chat either 2day or moro 2 decide if they going 2 change anything also she is going 2 spk 2 the homecare bowt my drugs as in jan 2011 they r fetching a pen out for menopur which will b so much easier than mixing it so if this isnt out till a couple of days later than the 4th then i will hav 2 take tablets 2 stop af for a few days. Amanda will giv me a ring sum time this wk 2 let me know what they hav decided 
gd luck 2 everyone this wk wiv app/scans/test's


----------



## Kitty71

Sun dancer great news that you have your next cycle scheduled. 10 weeks will wizz by especially with Christmas to help the time fly. The Menopur pen sounds good. DP did all my mixing because I was useless so that will make life easier for people.

k xx


----------



## kara76

kitty great news your going to blast off lol

sundancer wow a menopur pen now that good news for many im sure. i think january seems like a good plan


----------



## jk1

Sundancer - 10 weeks will fly by!! DH always has to snap the glass bottles for me as i always break them and cut myself!!

Kitty - sounds like the embies are doing fab and you'll have a good choice and some to freeze!! xx


----------



## Jule

Sundancer sounds good about the menoppur pen,that will be so much easier.hopw are ypu feeling now with a new plan?
Jk1 glad the lactulose is settling things.how are you feeling?
Kitty great news the embryos are looking good will they ring u in 2 days again?

Well no surprise-guys didn't ring back!follow up with them is very poor!


----------



## Jule

Sundancer sounds good about the menoppur pen,that will be so much easier.hopw are ypu feeling now with a new plan?
Jk1 glad the lactulose is settling things.how are you feeling?
Kitty great news the embryos are looking good will they ring u in 2 days again?

Well no surprise-guys didn't ring back!follow up with them is very poor!


----------



## Queenie1

kitty great news on your embies. jeremy kyle would stress me out watching it.

sundancer great to have a plan to work towards. menopur pen sounds great for everyone. although i must be sad cos i enjoyed doing all the preparation and mixing.
jk1 hope things start moving have you had any movement
sugar great to see you posting. hope you are well and job is going well.
pix how are you feeling

afm went back to work today   felt fine although belly was a little sore this afternoon. doesn't help having to get up and down on such little chairs.


----------



## BevFD

Hi all. Quick question - am in for ET tomorrow but I have been bleeding a little over the last couple of days - is this normal?

Thanks! 

Bev


----------



## julespenfold

Hi All

Well done Kitty on your EC sounds like all is going well, fingers crossed wednesday does too xx

Dasiymay - how are you doing did your follow up go ok today?

Bev - apologies did i miss your ec, good luck for tomorrow, sorry I'm not sure about he bleeding I'm sure someone esle will know.

Diddy - update you on the list hope your scan goes ok on Weds

Sugar - good to hear from you hope your doing OK

Sundancer - thats great you have dates to aim for 10 weeks will be hear and gone before you know it.

Queenie - soz your first day back wasn't great take it easy and look after yourself.

Marieclare and Jo how the 2ww going are you completely 

AFM - Trying to work out if have enough Suprecure to last until Thurs I am either going to run out tomoz or weds night have run the clinc but as of yet they have not rung me back. Having great joy with the the hot fluches forgot about those lol and AF has decided she doesn't want to finish I'm currently on day 10 and normally only have her around for 4 max!!

Good Luck to Jules and Sam with their scans on Thursday bet your both looking forward to seeing your little beans xx

Hope everyone else is doing OK today here the list at the moment:-

BevD.........................ET Tues Nov 2nd
Kitty..........................ET Weds 3rd Nov 
Diddy.........................Scan Weds 3rd Nov
Julespenfold................Baseline 4th Nov - EC 22nd Nov
RachelC27..................Appointment 10th Nov 
Binkyboo...................Appointment 23rd Dec - TX Feb
Josiejo........................Scan 23rd Dec - EC 17th Jan
Jo1985.......................Appointment 4th Jan 2011
Sundancer...................TX 4th Jan 2011
PixTrix........................EC 25th Jan 
Queenie..................... TX Jan 2011
Mrs Thomas.................Waiting poss Nov
Dasiymay.................... Waiting










Marieclare..........PUPO
JK1...................PUPO 28th Oct


----------



## kara76

bev mention it at et but some spotting is norml

jules to check you have enough draw everything you have into a syringe so you can measure it, as for af not stopping thats fine and it will stop when you stim its your body just being down regged its still shreading the lining, mine use to stop and start when i down regged


----------



## Diddy16

jk1-I used to have a mental block with glass vials when I was doing my training. I used to cut myself all the time. I cover the top with the packaging from the syringe then snap it off quickly.
Well-my boss and the other deputy have guessed I'm having treatment. I didn't want them to know but I changed my AL and boss wanted to know why. I just hope they keep it to themselves. Don't want everyone on the ward to find out and keep asking me questions all the time. You guys understand I know.
kitty-that's fantastic news! Good luck for Wed!  
jule-I'll send you my email address if you could please send me a copy of sickness policy. Boss now knows, not spoken to her yet but she told the deputy about the policy and me not needing to use AL. Thanks hun! 
xxxxx


----------



## PixTrix

Hi everyone, thanks for asking after me. Af has gone away with a good kick up her backside so that is a relief. Getting niggles and stitch like pain where I think everything must be settling down but doing sooooo much better, just need my black and blue balloon of a stomach to go down now lol

Hope being back in work goes well Queenie. Gosh yes getting up from those little chairs must strain you.

Diddy hope you dont get any grief in work

Oo nasty hot flushes and AF Jules, roll on stimms ey

Lovely to see you Sugar

Sounds like all is going well with your embies Kitty

JK1 hope you have got some movement happening and not too uncomfortable

Sorry for missing anyone, big hugs all round


----------



## Kitty71

Bev good luck for ET tomorrow     

Kitty xxx


----------



## PixTrix

oops soz just want to add a good luck to you Bev


----------



## kara76

good luck bev

seems jo you have passed on your now what would you call it, NOT BEING ABLE TO GO lol to me lol, damn it


----------



## PixTrix

blinking nora Kara, your turn now! Whats going on!!! I was on the loo in tears a couple of days ago and without going into too much detail I was shouting at Phil you are going to have to phone the doctor and get me something very strong. In a bad way I was!!!


----------



## kara76

jeez girl you had it bad, i am very prone to it and i think maybe my bowels felt a little left out lol


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Kara, trust your bowels to be in sympathy with all the girls, lol!

Just wanted to pop in to wish Bev & Kitty good luck for ET x


----------



## PixTrix

lol kara there was no way your bowels were going to let you be left out!!


----------



## kara76

madness!! damn all of our bowels lol, farting isnt a problem lol

seems quiet here , is everyone chilling


----------



## PixTrix

OMG Kara, you have just made me giggle about farting. DP's daughter was with us last week and the day before she went back I cooked a lovely meal and was sorting things in the kitchen and thought flip I really need to blow off now but was worried that she would hear me from the living room so was trying my best to hold it in but my stomach was so bad I risked letting it out and boy did the house shake and to my utter dismay she was actually behind me in the dining room with a look of utter shock on her face lol So later that night I said to her have you heard the saying what goes on tour stays on tour and she says what do you mean and I told her not a word to your mother about my wind!! Can't believe I just put that on here, what must you think of me, i can be a lady sometimes, honest lol


----------



## kara76

pmsl that is so so funny. i once farted with a house full and just ignored it and i think people thought it was just a noise lol

i better go crash

peace to you all


----------



## PixTrix

a very smelly noise Kara! Goodnight...


----------



## sun dancer

OO pixtrix u just made me laugh when i read ur post


----------



## PixTrix

aw glad it gave you a little giggle sun dancer, its sometimes hard to remember how to laugh amongst all the heartache so good to have a little humour even if a little embaressing! How are you?


----------



## jo1985

im b windy person anyway i dont care when i do them all ny mates know and dp that i fart like a trooper and dont care either natural body function if male or female , fart it loud and proud ladies lol


----------



## jk1

Kara - i'm sorry!!! lol we all seem to have it now!!

Pix - that is really funny but awkward too!!! lol

Julespenfold - not long till your scan now!! yay yay yay!!! xx

AFM - having minimal movement....cutting the lactulose down to once a day now as want to see if can go without it....had branflakes for breakfast so surely its just a matter of time now!!! lol

Jo xxx


----------



## SarahJaneH

Girls, my grandad always said, "better an empty house than a bad tenant"   

Best of luck for ET Bev and Kitty    

Jo and Marie, fingers firmly crossed for you, hope the 2ww isn't driving you too bonkers

Good luck to everyone with scans, appointments, and those still waiting for some 'movement'...ooh Jo just seen your post - that sounds promising!


----------



## jk1

Thanks Sarah.....i've not really even thought about being in the 2ww due to my 'movement' issues!! lol


----------



## Vixxx

This thread has really cheered me up as I wait for the call from Lyndon to see if any of my frosties survived the thaw! 

JK1 and others - I have one word for you:  PRUNES.

Taste disgusting but do the trick!   

Take care.

Vixxx


----------



## jk1

vixxx you make me laugh!! had bran flakes and raisins..raisins are kind of like prunes aren't they...still nothing today though...what's going on!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol


----------



## Vixxx

Sorry JK1, but raisins are not the same at all.  For a start, they taste ok, so obviously won't be doing any good.  You have to suffer the revolting taste of the prunes and prune juice if you want any movement - literally...  

Go on, you know it makes sense


----------



## kara76

oh vixx good luck, when do you expect the call?

omg prunes are minging but they do work and then again so are bran flakes


----------



## jk1

lol will try....its just getting silly now....where is it all going!!!  what time is lyndon calling?

kara bran flakes are really like cardboard....my furbaby loves them for some reason though!!


----------



## Vixxx

Been waiting since first thing this morning - was told it should be early.

I caved and called them at 9.30 to be told everyone was in theatre but they would pass on the message and someone should call me within an hour.  Doesn't sound too hopeful...


----------



## Jule

Oh girls how hilarious about the farting, pix i would have been mortified    especially if a stinky one.

Queenie try and do very little in work.  Can you sit on a bigger chair for a few days.

JK1 glad things are slightly better i would definately try the prunes thats what i recommend in work

Vixx good luck for the call hope its good news   

Good luck for et kitty and bev.

Kara hope your bowels start moving too


----------



## jk1

maybe if they were in theatre this morning they were late starting to thaw them....

fingers crossed for you vixxx

Jo xxx


----------



## kara76

hey vixx fingers crossed the call comes really soon


----------



## Jule

Dont forget vixx Lyndon is there on his own so maybe they will be later defrosting them as they dont take long.  Hope you dont have to wait too much longer.


----------



## Kitty71

Good luck Vix


----------



## Jule

Kitty whats the news with you, are you having transfer today?


----------



## julespenfold

Good Luck Vixx hope you've had the call now, they took ages to call me on mine it was about 11.30 before I got the call to say all ready and by then I was completely up the wall.

I see the conversations truned back too poo again thought you had all jinxed me too but all back to normal this morning lol.

I did the pull back on the syringe last night and have just over 1ml left, so should be ok for tonight and tomoz, still no call back from the clinic which is not on but I'll say something on Thursday. AF still here today grrrrr roll on Stimms!!!


----------



## Jule

Julesp lucky you have enough thats bad they havent got back to you though.  Just think a good af with make sure your lining is completely thin ready for starting stimms.  Good luck. How are you feeling?


----------



## BevFD

Had EC this morning - 11 eggs in all which is fine. 

Bad news though, I've been bleeding a little so if any fertilise they will freeze and postpone ET till January. To say I'm gutted is a bit of an understatement!

Hope everyone else is having a better day!

Bev


----------



## Vixxx

Hi everyone! Got the call at 1.45 and the first 2 Lyndon thawed were good to go, so I am soooooo pleased and relieved!  Thank you all for your     !  Best of luck for everyone else cycling!

Vixxx


----------



## jk1

yay yay yay vixxx!! that's fab so have you had ET?


Bevfd - sorry to hear the news, but yay to 11 eggs hun!! xx

Jo xxx


----------



## BevFD

Great news Vixx - fab!


----------



## Vixxx

Bev - sorry you're having to delay the second part of your tx.  I know you must be disappointed, but on the upside, you've done all the hard work now, and you can relax over Xmas and then have them popped back in!

JK1 - yeah, I got the call at 1.45pm and went straight up for a 2.30pm appointment, so now have 2 onboard!     .  How are you doing?

Vixxx


----------



## jk1

vixxx i'm so pleased for you...i know you were worried

I'm fine...been getting a few cramps today but given the movement issues i really can't tell if its af pains or not!! lol

Good news girls....i've taken no lactulose today and have had some more movements....must be the bran flakes!!! lol

Jo xxx


----------



## PixTrix

great news on your eggs Bev. Sorry that they are postponing ET, but you will be tip top for your embryos then. Good luck for the call in the morning

Woohoo jk things are on the move!

Congratulations on being PUPO Vixxx


----------



## kara76

vixx pupo woo hoo go girl

bec well done on your eggs, shame about having to freeze but no point in transferring if all not good


----------



## julespenfold

Hi All

Bev well done on the 11 eggs fingers crossed you get some nice embies in the freezer for Jan, looking at the list you'll have some lovely ladies with you on your 2ww. hope you feeling ok 

Vixx congrats on being PUPO you must have been going mad waiting for the call.

Diddy hope all ok with your scan tomoz and everything is on track

Kitty will be thinking of you tomoz xx

Jo - glad things are moving along on their own lol

Jule - I'm doing ok thanx will feel like on my way again after thursday

Hope everyone else is having a chilled Tuesday night

*Update list*

Kitty..........................ET Weds 3rd Nov 
Diddy.........................Scan Weds 3rd Nov
Julespenfold................Baseline 4th Nov - EC 22nd Nov
RachelC27..................Appointment 10th Nov 
Binkyboo...................Appointment 23rd Dec - TX Feb
Josiejo........................Scan 23rd Dec - EC 17th Jan
Jo1985.......................Appointment 4th Jan 2011
Sundancer...................TX 4th Jan 2011
PixTrix........................EC 25th Jan 
Queenie..................... TX Jan 2011
Mrs Thomas.................Waiting poss Nov
Dasiymay.................... Waiting










Marieclare..........PUPO
JK1...................PUPO 28th Oct 
Vixxx.................PUPO 2nd Nov


----------



## Diddy16

Just a quick one to say good luck kitty for ET tomorrow! 
My scan's at 11.15 and I'm getting a bit flappy now! What happens if it hasn't worked and I don't respond?? Argh!! Sorry, just getting worried. Trying to stay positive!
Trying to decide whether to go for a swim first as also need to do something active for my knee. 
 to everyone!
xxxx


----------



## Kitty71

Congrats Vix on being PUPO   

Bev well done for you eggs   

Diddy good luck for scan tomorrow    

Thanks for the good lucks everyone, I'm a bit nervous now about tomorrow. Seems like such a long time now that we left the eggs there, and haven't spoken to the embryologist since yesterday so have know idea how they are all doing now. 

Hoping to be PUPO when I post next   

k xxx


----------



## yrblueeyedgirl

hey ladies, how you all doin?

sorry ive not posted lately but i have been keeping a check as to what your all up to!

I went for yet another blood test this morning  but my blood are still up a bit 18 i think she said, Jodie said i have 2 options 1 i go back next week for yet another blood test or i do a pregnancy test at home and if its negative then they will be happy . I thought id best go up for a blood test but then i might do a test day b4 might save me a visit!  but what happens if its still hasnt gone down helppp!!!!
starting to get frustrated now, been sooo emotional over last week or so.
T/c xxx


----------



## kara76

diddy its ok to woorry hun, fingers crossed for you scan

kitty good luck for tomorrow, they wouldnt have looked at your embryos today as there is no need as today all the cells are kind merging together and its impossible to tell quaility etc

blueeyegirl sounds like your levels are taking a while to drop and i think your wise having another blood test, it should have dropped again by then if not they might suggest a medication to make sure all the cells that are keepiing your level up are gone!


----------



## PixTrix

Good luck Kitty.

Big hugs blueyedgirl hope things are sorted for you soon.

I have got my follow up with Mr. G tomorrow. He is going to hate me - I thought I'd jot down some notes which turned in to about 20 questions lol Oops, how did that happen! theres just so much going through my mind right now and will feel much more settled with some answers. 

Hoping to have a chat with Jodie on thur too cos I'm still feeling very unsettled about the antagonist. When I had my follow up with JE she said about doing antagonist next time and when I reminded her that I did antagonist on my first cycle which resulted in no response she said oh no we'll avoid that then and stay with the LP. It was Grace who decided on anatgonist before my planning appoint. Just need to have a chat about it and get some reassurance. Now that November is here it feels like tx is getting closer because I'll be starting the pill this months af, well that is if I have one and its not a 70 day cycle! I am actually happier about going on the pill now because it will help keep the endo at bay!

Sorry babbling now having an insomnia night!


----------



## BevFD

Aaargh! Stupid alarm going off in the stupid shop next door. It took me ages to get ton sleep because I was in pain and now I've been up since 5.00am. Aaaarrghhhh!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jo1985

good luck kitty for et . X


----------



## Jule

Great news bev on 11 eggs.good luck for the call today.hope you get some more sleep later.

Vixx congratulations on being pupo.

Diddy good luck for your scan I'm sure everything will be fine.

Kitty good luck for et

Pix hope you get all your questions answered!

Any news from marie?

Jk1 glad things r moving on their own


----------



## kara76

pix all the best mr g actullly likes lots of questions so dont worry

good luck kitty for et and diddy for your scan


----------



## BevFD

Not good news from the lab. Only one of our 11 eggs fertilized. We now have to wait to see if it makes it to tomorrow and then it will be frozen. Devastated.


----------



## kara76

bev i am sorry and you must be gutted. i hope your little embryo is a strong one. did they have any reason for this? often they dont! big hugs


----------



## josiejo

BevFD, so sorry. Try to stay positive for that one as that is all it takes to get the right result.

Congratulations Vixx on being pupo, I hope you manage to stay sane over the next 2 weeks

Good luck for ET Kitty.

Diddy good luck for your scan.

Pix, best of luck for your follow up, I hope you get all the answers you are after 

I have just worked out that if AF comes on time this month I will only be DR for 8days before baseline, is that normal? I somehow remember to have been DRing longer last time. Baseline is just before Xmas and we are then away until 3rd Jan.


----------



## kara76

josie i would call clinic, you might have to rearrange your baseline and down reg is usually at least 14 days to make sure af has been. call and check


----------



## SarahJaneH

Bev so sorry to hear your news

Kitty thinking of you today - best of luck for ET

Good luck for your scan Diddy

Pix, hope Mr G can answer all your questions and you get reassurance about the protocol

Josie, I was dregging for 2-3 weeks

Congrats on being pupo Vixxx

Jules, good luck for baseline


----------



## Jule

Bev so sorry only one fertilised but as the other girls said really hope your one is a really strong embryo


----------



## josiejo

Thanks Kara, I thought that was the case.

Could someone please PM me the number for the clinic as I can't find it. I need to get more organised lol


----------



## marieclare

hi all, sorry I'm not keeping up properly with this thread. 

Bev just to echo what everyone else said praying your embryo is a strong one  

vixx congrats on being pupo! how many days are your embies?

Jo and the "movement" gang I sympathise I have been having similar issues lol

kitty best wishes for your transfer. 

yrblue, big hugs to you hun  

Just want to say a massive good luck to Jule and Pix for tomorrow, I really hope its a lucky lucky day for all of us       xxxx 
Pix hope you get some clarity about antagonist and answers to all your questions from mrG

hi to everyone else and good luck wherever you are with treatment xxxxx


----------



## Diddy16

Hi everyone!
kitty-how did it go?
bev-I'm sorry about your news but, like everyone else has said the one is a strong little blighter!

Well-I'm not really sure how I feel after my scan. It showed only 2 follies and one teeny one behind. I know this isn't great news but I can't help being a little bit chuffed that I responded even if it's only a little bit. She explained to me that the difference in cost is huge when I reach EC compared with now and that there's no guarantee there'll be any eggs to collect. All of which I knew already. I also know, as she said, that there's nowhere for me to go now with treatment if I were to abandon this cycle as I'm on the short protocol with highest dose of Menopur.
I was so shocked when she then said I would be having EC on Mon! I thought I would carry on with treatment and have a couple more scans first but the follies are 16 & 17mm. So I'm booked in for EC on Mon! 

I then popped up to the ward as I had to tell my boss-I found out she'd guessed. I really didn't want her to know as she has a big mouth and gave me a horrible time when I came back from surgery. After she told me she respected me for putting myself through IVF at 'my age' etc etc blah blah....  I said I was sure she appreciated that I don't want anyone else to know on the ward. We were standing out in the ward when she said with a smug look on her face 'yes, well there are others on here going through the same thing that you don't know about'. ARGH!!!!  Why did she have to say that to me. It's almost as if, like a child she feels smug that she knows things! I don't want to know other people's business-it just confirmed my worst fears that she will say a similar thing to others and it won't take much guess work to work out who it is! 

Sorry for the rant-I'm just so angry with her.
xxxx


----------



## kara76

diddy wow good luck with ec hun and i so hope those follicles have a lovely egg in for you with an AMH on less than 1 i would say thats a pretty damn good result


----------



## Kitty71

Well done Diddy!!! Good luck for EC on Monday     

I'm back from ET and have one "text book" blast on board and hopefully 3 more going into the freezer   

So now PUPO and on the dreaded 2WW. Trying not to cough, sneeze or do much at all    Staff were all so nice especially Grace & Rachel and we have a video of the blast and one when it went in.

DP has cooked dinner so going to takeit easy now.

Kitty xx


----------



## jo1985

ah big well done to everyone going through tx and those pupo and take it easy on the 2ww


----------



## Diddy16

Woo! Well done kitty! Fab that DP is looking after you-hope he keeps it up 
Thanks kara. I have a little smile on my face and butterflies in my tum when I think about Mon. I know there's a long way to go and I'm only at the start but with my 'undetectable' AMH I guess I've got over the first hurdle! 
Going to go and cook spaghetti & home made meatballs for myself and DP. Big effort but he deserves it and I think I do too! 
Hope everyone else is ok!
xxxx


----------



## Jule

Diddy your manager sounds very unprofessional shame on her for saying that to you its disgusting!
Really hope mon brings you good news.don't forget the hot water bottle,brazil nuts,milk chicken and anything else that anyone can suggest.
Kitty great news you are pupo.make sure you rest and get dh to do everything for you.

Marie when do you test?howare you feeling


----------



## julespenfold

Bev  as the others have said it only takes one everything crossed for you.

Congrats Kitty on being officially PUPO try not to go too doollay on the 2ww

Diddy good luck for Monday hun, hope your boss keeps it quite x

Pix hope all goes well with Mr G, Hopefully he answers all your questions and you get some time to talk to Jodie

Realy weird seeing my name at the top!! Must be the night for other halfs cooking mines doing a pasta bake lol

*Update list
* 
Julespenfold................Baseline 4th Nov - EC 22nd Nov
Diddy.........................EC 8th Nov
RachelC27..................Appointment 10th Nov 
Binkyboo...................Appointment 23rd Dec - TX Feb
Josiejo........................Scan 23rd Dec - EC 17th Jan
Jo1985.......................Appointment 4th Jan 2011
Sundancer...................TX 4th Jan 2011
PixTrix........................EC 25th Jan 
Queenie..................... TX Jan 2011
Mrs Thomas.................Waiting poss Nov
Dasiymay.................... Waiting










Marieclare..........PUPO
JK1...................PUPO 28th Oct 
Vixxx.................PUPO 2nd Nov
Kitty.................PUPO 3rd Nov


----------



## Kitty71

Mama mia,

There's an Italian theme tonight we're having Spag Bol


----------



## jk1

Kitty - well done with your blast and being PUPO!!! 

Diddy - good luck for monday...bet that came as a bit of a shock!!

Julespenfold - good luck for your baseline tomorrow!!

I've been having quite a few sharp pains yesterday and today....don't think its my constipation though as things appear to have returned to normal and have been off the lactulose for 2 days now (yay!!).  I'm hoping its just my ovaries shrinking back to normal size after they were stretched from the OHSS....who knows!!

Marie - hows your 2ww going....mad yet? 

Jo - hope you are ok xx

There is definately something in the air tonight...we had pasta with my special italian sauce tonight!!


----------



## sun dancer

evening all 
well done and gd luck 2 all who r pupo hope the 2ww goes quick for u all 
diddy well done wiv the follies gd luck for monday ec 
Hia pix im doing gd at the moment thanks gd luck wiv ur fu wiv mr g hope u get the answers u want 
bev so sorry only 1 egg fertilised i hope and pray that that 1 is a gd strong 1 
julespenfold gd luck wiv baseline moro 
hope everyone else is ok


----------



## kara76

jo your ovaries will still be full and releasing progestrone and this can cause pains

jules good luck with baseline

hiya sundancer how are you?

kitty well done you, blast off woo hoo your PUPO

pix whats the news?


----------



## sun dancer

Hia Kara im gd thanks trying hard 2 get my head sorted 2 lose more bloody weight by jan lol 
hope u tyler and dh r doing gd x


----------



## kara76

not a great time of year to be dieting but im sure you can do it hun. we are very well thank you


----------



## sun dancer

I know its prob the worst time of the yr nevermind i will get there sum how lol


----------



## PixTrix

thanks everyone   

Big hugs Bev    you will soon have your little embie nice and snug

Congratulations on being PUPO Kitty.

Good luck for baseline Jules. What time are you there? I'm there at 12

Good luck for monday Diddy

I'm with you on the losing weight by jan sundancer

Great your off the lactulose Jo!

Well when I did my ticker I must have put in the wrong time because it has changed from follow up tomorrow to today half way through the day!! So it is actually tomorrow!


----------



## kara76

pix damn you ive been waiting for news

so what questions do you have?


----------



## Kitty71

Pix & Jules good luck for tomorrow xxxx


----------



## jk1

Hi Kitty....random question...did you have your sedation tube in the side of your wrist?


----------



## PixTrix

thanks Kitty
lol thought you were Kara - heres the huge list of Q's some I know the answer to but just want to know his thoughts and need to be sure of some things cos I was out of it on morphine when he came lol

•  What exactly did you find?

•  Has it all been dealt with and how?

•  What does this mean for my fertility now?

•  Does it increase the chances of a successful IVF?

•  I know that endo affects egg quality, how long would it take for quality to improve?

•  Was it very unlikely for previous IVF’s to work due to the endometriosis?

•  Is January a sensible timescale to start IVF again?

•  Is my retroverted uterus a problem?

•  Did you see a fibroid, have been picked up on scans? If so is this a problem?

•  What stage endometriosis was it?

•  Where did you find adhesions and were there any on the side of the ovary that wasn’t accessible during egg collection?

•  What does the future hold for me with regards to endometriosis and will it mean more laps?

•  Are the pains I get down my leg to knee connected to endometriosis?

•  Have you heard of vicarious menstruation and the connection with endometriosis? I get luteal phase nose bleeds.

•  Would gonapeptyl prior to IVF help because I have heard that it can increase successful IVF, or is the endometriosis gone now so it won’t be beneficial at this stage so soon after op?

•  I am having level 1 immune blood tests, would recent surgery affect the results, if so how long should I wait?

•  Do you think going on the pill for two months and then antagonist with 300 menopur the right protocol for someone with endometriosis? A previous antagonist cycle with lower dose stimms resulted in no response.

•  Were my ovaries polycystic? Always get told at scans that they are very polycystic but at a recent scan at my local hospital the sonographer told me that there was no polycystic appearance. Could this vary from month to month?

how long does it take for things to settle down and cramp, backpain to go?

There prob won't be time to get answers to everything but will focus on the most important. The main thing I am worried about is how fast the endo will return, I think I recall him saying that I should be ok for 5 years but not sure!


----------



## Queenie1

pix good luck for tomorrow. i found dr g answered a lot of my questions before i had chance to ask them. they look great questions. i could do with another app as have more questions now. lol

jules good luck for baseline

bev so sorry hope you have a strong embie there.

kitty congrats on pupo


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Just a quick post to say well done Kitty on being PUPO. 

Bev - thinking of you, good luck for your embie x


----------



## kara76

pix such great questions, you have covered alot. look forward to hearing mr g replies. he is really nice and will talk you through everything

hiya queenie hope your well hun, i notice that my text didnt send yesterday. blicking phone is playing up


----------



## PixTrix

thanks Queenie and Kara, tho I know Mr. G is lovely it is great to be reassured that he will spend the time to go through things.


----------



## Diddy16

Just a quickie to say good luck to jules for baseline tomorrow!
xx


----------



## Jule

Good luck pix for your appt hope mr g answers all your questions.
Julesp good luck for baseline.


----------



## Jule

Marie good luck for testing?


----------



## jk1

Julespenfold - good luck for the baseline!! finally here!!! xx

Pix - hope your appointment goes welll....you may be there some time looking at all your questions.....its a really good idea to write them all down and take them with you....i did that on my last follow up....not sure JE was that impressed with me though!! 

Kitty & Vixxx - hope you are both ok xxx

Diddy - hows you huni

Jo xxxx


----------



## jo1985

jule good luck for scan hop e get nice picy. X


----------



## kara76

lol jo i always went with loads of questions, printed out and use to email a copy and then take 2 copies with me and take notes! lol


----------



## jk1

Kara - lol - that is very organised....i wrote mine down and filled two sides of A4, when i got to the bottom of the first page JE said is that everything on the list....i said not quite and turned the page!!! lol


----------



## kara76

pmsl i bet she loved you jo, thats class


----------



## Flash123

Hello ladies,

I hope all of you are ok.
haven't been posting on here much lately - utterly manic time at home both our mums being really ill but I have been stalking you all and sending you gallons of      over recent weeks.

Soooo much has happened on here - so many ops, e/c, e/t that i can't keep up. So love and luck to you all.

afm - i had e/t yesterday for my FET. We had 2 blasts but sadly only 1 survived the 'great thaw'. So I have 1 snow baby hopefully snuggling in at mo. Trying really hard to be excited and positive. Had op in aug where mr g worked his magic and am having gestone this time (OMG - those needles are huge - they look more like javelins!!!) husband is doing them and keeps saying - 'come on flash, lets gets the kabab sticks out!!!!   

So we have so much better chance of it working this time but I can't get the grading out of my head. Last time our blasts were text book and really good grades - this time our snowbaby is only 4bc. Can't help thinking - if it didn't work with other good grades what chance does this little one have?

I am so sorry to come here and moan but no-one knows we are treatmenting so I can't seek reasurance from anyone else.

Take care all

Liz XXXX


----------



## jk1

Kara - it made me and DH laugh when we left........got to get your £'s worth out of these appointments!!! I have to say she was fab last week when she did my ET for me....really patient and funny....not seen that side of her before....mucho respect!!


----------



## jk1

Hey lizg.....congratulations on being PUPO!!!! I know what you mean about trying to stay positive....it is hard but i bet there are so many success stories about the same grade embies as yours so fingers crossed huni xxxx


----------



## Jule

Jo how are you feeling? I know what you mean about losts of questions i always have loads, ive got 4 for today   

Liz congratulations on being PUPO, good luck stay positive and relax.  Any embryo has a good chance being put back into the right place so just keep sending it positive thoughts.


----------



## jk1

Hi Jule - bet you are getting really excited now...i can't believe the scan is booked so late in the day!! 

I'm ok...been getting sharp pains still in what feels like my ovaries and my boobs feel a little sore yesterday and today but i imagine its the gestone....blinking drugs!!! All for a good cause though....well hopefully anyway!!! xx


----------



## VenusInFurs

OMG girls!!!  What's been happening??!!!  I haven't had chance to read any of the posts!  I stopped getting email notifications so thought nothing was happening.....then a quick check and I find out there's a new home and you're already 29 pages in!!  Dew Dew!!  I'll be busy catching up over the next few days then!!!

For now, I can only do a me post as I dunno what's been going on!!  I'm on my 3rd IUI, had a CD9 scan yesterday and have 4 follicles (9.5, 9, 8.5, 8mm) and lining is 8mm.  JE increased my dose of Gonal F just to see if we can get more happening and I have a follow up on Monday.  I assume basting will be on Wed so I'll let you all know once I've had chance to catch up and do some personals!!

Oh....and my diet is going well.  Weighing tonight but have a good feeling coz I went shopping yesterday....went into the changing rooms laden with size 18s and had to change most of it for 16s!!!!   

Emma


----------



## Jule

Jo i also had sore boobs and still do and i had ovary pain and still do on and off so see it as a goodsign. Are you managing to rest?

Emma great news on your follicles and weight loss.  Well done not long for iui.  Good luck


----------



## jk1

yes yes....doing lots of resting!!!   Just sat watching this morning at the moment, back to work on monday so making the most of my last days....its the furbaby's 4th birthday tomorrow so will be spoiling her rotten!! (nothing new there then!! hahaha)


----------



## Jule

Im watching this mornign as well that taglatelle looks lovely mmh.
Oh bless your furbaby what are you doing for her birthday will she be having a day out


----------



## jk1

it did look nice didn't it...just put some pasta on for lunch...mmmmm,  No not going out DH won't llow it because she pulls too much on the lead and can't be trusted off it!!  Going to pop to morrissons at lunch time tmrw and buy an extra tasty hot roast chicken for her lunch......her favourite....and mine!!


----------



## Jule

OOh very nice ooh i loved roast chicken.
Probably for the best that you dont take the dog out thats the last thing you want to fall over or be pulled.  It bonfire night as well how will she be.  My cats are not too bad the one is very nervous so i put all the lights on and close the curtains and leave the music on.


----------



## jk1

She's fine on bonfire night...takes no notice at all...she was born in the night so was born into all the banging so we think that's why she's ok with it....my old dog was terrible though....we used to have to give her sedation tablets to make her sleep because she used to get herself in such a state.

bless...you'll have to spend tomorrow evening cuddling the cat!!


----------



## Jule

yes the one will be very jumpy but the other doesnt care.  Shes not bothered about noise.  I was hoping to go to a show but with the rain i dont think it will be on.  May be watching from the window


----------



## julespenfold

*LizG* - Congrats on being PUPO 

*Venus* - Good Luck for Monday good to see you back on here, follies sound a good size so fingers crossed. Well done on the weight loss.

*Pix *- loving the list of questions hope all went well and Mr g an Jodie answered your questions.

*Bev *- hope your doing ok 

*Jule -* hope your not going too mad waiting for 4pm bet your counting the minutes lol.

*AFM* - Thanks for the good luck wishes. I had my baseline this morning turned up for 8.30 appointmnet only to be told not on the list  odd considering I was when I spoke to someone last week and it was booked months ago. Anyhow got seen straight away apologies to anyone else having a scan today as that ment they were running at least quarter of an hour behind. Lining all nice and thin reading 4.5mm and said that will prob continue to bleed until Menopur kicks in lovely.

As my EC is booked in for 22nd they have decided I don't need to start stimms until Monday 8th and have a scan the following week to see how I'm doing. A bit miffed that I have got to wait a few days but at least I'm all ready to go, this cycle seems to be going on for ever!!

Suprecur ran out last night have about .2ml left in the bottle they have given me another 3 weeks supply which will hopefully be enough to take me through. I really hate waiting in Pharmacy there was only me in there and it still took over half and hour.

Winge and Moan over  , I'll update the list when I get home tonight as in work at the moment.

Hope everyone else is doing ok
Jules xx


----------



## jk1

julespenfold - hooray for the baseline scan....shame you have to wait to start stimming but not too long xx


----------



## BevFD

Jules - good news on the scan. I am very amused that it still took half and hour at the pharmacy when you were the only one there!

I've just had some encouraging news from the lab. My one fertilised egg is looking 'text book perfect' apparently. 2 identical cells and no fragmentation. I know its a cliche girls, but I am well and truly on the old emotional rollercoaster! They want to wait until tomorrow before freezing and will give me another call then to let me know if the egglet has made it that far and how it is looking.

Have tickets to see Sarah Millican at the Glee club tonight, I could really do with a good laugh and since it will be 2 months before anything else happens I WILL be having a couple of cold beers too!

Lots of luck to everyone else with appointments etc. this week

Bev xxx


----------



## PixTrix

Hi all
Bev sounds like your embie is doing well. Enjoy tonight.

Fancy not having on the scan list Jules. Glad all is well shame you have to wait for stimms be all worth it in the end   

Hi Liz lovely to see you, sorry you've been having a tough time. Congrats on being pupo and try not to worry about the quality compared to last time. Mr. G will have worked his magico on you and you'll be nice and embie friendly!

Sounds like you spoil your furbaby as much as I spoil mine JK. My bichon is only just 4 too and my poodle will be four in Feb. I was gutted my bichon was four on the day of my lap so the usual goodies and trip to pets at home was out of the question! Was funny tho my DP told me that I rang him just after coming back from theatre and kept asking him have you sang happy birthday to Suzie lol I can't remember was dosed up on morphine and medazalon for a fit!!!

Ok my news. The lovely Mr. G was fab as usual today very patient and clearly answered all my Q's. If anyone wants any of the answers will update with them all but in short - The endo was deep and severe and everywhere but he got rid of the whole lot and got rid of adhesions put all back where should be etc. So I am thrilled. With it being a genetic disease it is possible for it to come back but evidence shows a 5 year window of disease free. No probs I'll be working on a brother or sister for the first by then lol  He didn't recommend going for anatagonist and thought maybe short protocol instead and give it everything he said to go flat out on it! He is writing to JE so didn't speak to nurses today but ended up leaving a message when got home anyway lol just hope that they agree now.


----------



## Queenie1

pix so glad app went well. good that he thought short would  be better. hope you hear something soon. are you still doing tx in jan.

bev glad to hear embie is doing well. enjoy your self tonight.

liz lovely to see you back congrats on pupo

jules well done on the scan hope the jabs are going well.

venus well done on follies

kara you will have to send text again or pm me


----------



## julespenfold

Bev - thats fab news fingers crossed for even more good news tomoz hope you enjoy yourself tonight x

Pix - glad things went well for you today looks like all will be on track for January.

Queenie - hope this week hasn't been to hard and your feeling ok after your lap x

Mrs T - Are you on your way again?

Fab to see so many PUPO ladies, looking forward to a bumper crop next summer 

*Update list
* 
Diddy.........................EC 8th Nov
Venus........................Scan 8th Nov
RachelC27..................Appointment 10th Nov 
Julespenfold................Scan 15th Nov - EC 22nd Nov
Binkyboo...................Appointment 23rd Dec - TX Feb
Josiejo........................Scan 23rd Dec - EC 17th Jan
Jo1985.......................Appointment 4th Jan 2011
Sundancer...................TX 4th Jan 2011
PixTrix........................EC 25th Jan 
Queenie..................... TX Jan 2011
Mrs Thomas.................Waiting poss Nov
Dasiymay.................... Waiting










Marieclare..........PUPO
JK1...................PUPO 28th Oct 
Vixxx.................PUPO 2nd Nov
Kitty.................PUPO 3rd Nov
LizG..................PUPO 3rd Nov


----------



## marieclare

Yay pix great news thats really promising that there is a definite plan. 

Jules thanks for keeping me on the list I have updated on the crmw thread but very very pleased to say i'm not pupo anymore but just p   ... totally stunned and amazed xxxx


----------



## julespenfold

Congratulations Marieclare on your    yey


----------



## claire1

Marieclare

Congratulations on your      I'm so pleased for you

Jules good news with scan.  It can take ages in pharmacy, cause they do the wards as well.  So it can look like their quiet, but their not.

Hope everyone else is OK


----------



## PixTrix

aw just the p from pupo is perfect Marie, so happy for you.

soz forgot to wish you luck earlier venus so good luck for next scan

Well I was planning on waiting for Mr. G to get in touch with JE about the protocol but caved in and phoned and left a message and Marie phoned me back. She said that they'd had a word with JE and she said that if wanted to change protocol then I'd have to go to another planning appoint. So asked could I stay penciled in for the same week for EC and she said will have a look then next thing she said I'm putting you through to admin to book a planning appoint so not sure if still pencilled in or not or even if it would fit in with other protocol. I was thinking oh no bet won't get another planning appoint til the new year but thankfully it is 22nd November so not too far away at all apparently they are doing extra appoints. Not sure they'll agree to the short protocol tho because thats for diminished ovarian reserve and with an amh of 37.1 thats not me! Oh well with just have to wait and see!


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Hi All,

Pix so glad your appointment went well. You wont be long now..
Bev - great news on your embie.
Liz congrats on pupo
Marie - I sent your congrats on the other thread but I'm happy to say it again - Congrats on being P!!!
Hope the rest of you PUPO ladies are doing well
Afm - still waiting for AF, and will start treatment on the next one. 

Mrs T x


----------



## Kitty71

Marie    fantasic news!!!

Liz congrats on being PUPO   

Jules good luck or next scan, I'm with you not liking the pharmacy, it's alway boiling hot and smells like they are baking bread!??

Pix hope you get the protocol that you want.

Venus good luck for next scan     

My cold that came and went on Monday is now back and I'm trying really hard not to cough or sneeze to hard. Someone please tell me It won't all make the embie come out    spoke to the embryologist again today and our remaining 5 weren't good enough to freeze but very happy we have the 3.

Hugs to yo all,

Kitty xx


----------



## Sam76

So sorry I'm not keeping up with posts - here or anywhere!

So much going on and utterly brilliant to hear the good news... hope it just keeps coming x

A few quick personals....

Marie -woooo hoooo fantastic news -   
JulesP - glad to hear your baseline went well, things should zip along now   
Pix - glad to see follow-up with Mr G went well - hope protocol sorted and glad not too long to wait - look forward to meeting you Saturday   

Mrs T - not too long now   
Kitty - I've had a serious hacking cough and crazy sneezes for at least 4 weeks as hasn't done my two any harm   

   to all PUPO ladies

to everyone else, sending you love, luck and very best wishes 
Sam xxx


----------



## skyblu

Marieclaire


----------



## miriam7

who hoo marie that is great news ..congrats   pix glad appoinment went well and hope you can still keep ec date ..will have to catch up on this thread im sooo far behind


----------



## kara76

liz good luck

jules glad baseline went well

pix great news your appointment went so well


----------



## jk1

Congratulations Marie.....I'm so pleased for you, amazing news!!!

Oh no....does that mean i'm next to test......dreading it!!!

Jo xxxx


----------



## kara76

i think it must be you hun. stay postive


----------



## jk1

Thanks kara - i'm trying!!  I test a week today.....aaaaggggghhhhh!!


----------



## Kitty71

Girls help!!!

Just been to the loo and I have a bit of brown smears. Do you think it's implantation bleeding?? I'm only 2 days after a 5 day transfer surely it could'nt be af already could it? I'm freaking out.

Kitty


----------



## jk1

would be the right time for implantation bleeding i think hun...keep an eye on it...the others will prob be able to tell you more but i think as long as its brown it means its old blood xxx


----------



## Kitty71

Thanks Jo,

I hope so, I know people don't  mke it to test date but 2 days in would be just awful.


----------



## jk1

thats ok kitty...i think it might be a little too early to panic but i know how you feel...you got a good 5 day blast on board so its 7 days today and thats when they told me to expect implantation so i think its definately around the right time for you hun, if it gets worse or turns red i would give the clinic a call to see what they say...it could just be things still settling down from EC and ET xxx


----------



## Kitty71

Thanks Jo,

I jus spoke to my partner who said there was blood on the catheters on wednesday so mabe it's just the remains of that coming out. I did have the same thing a couple of days after ET to so I hope that's what it is   

x


----------



## Jule

Kitty don't panic brown means old so its either implantation or trauma from ec/et and its just old blood coming out.keep calm.when I bled it was day 9 and believe me it was very red and I had cramps so your not having that.be positive.

Jo how are you feeling 1 wk to go.

Marie congratulations fabulous news.your not far behind me


----------



## jk1

Hi jule.... feeling ok..more af cramps today but ok at the moment!!....mmm just had my roast chicken for the dog's birthday!!!


----------



## Jule

Ooh yes I forgot about that,hope you both enjoyed 

Hope your cramps settle I have pulling on and off and I know some girls had cramps like period pain and had positive so remain hopeful.do you think you will test early?


----------



## jk1

we both did enjoy!! lol

thanks jule....i'm hoping my little embie is strong seeing as its the only one that fertilised....againts all odds hey!!

i don't normally test early...i did go and buy the pg tests today though and was tempted but thought it was far too early and i'd be upset if it was negative so would rather not know at the moment!!


----------



## VenusInFurs

*Jule and Marieclare!!* Whoop Whoop!! Congratulations on your BFPs!!!! It all happened while I was away!!!

 spin 

*Yrblueeyedgirl:* I'm sooooo sorry to read about you losing the pregnancy. I remember reading your BFP news and was so happy for you. I can't imagine how awful you must be feeling right now 

*CONSTIPATION GIRLS!! * I'm catching up on the thread and just read about your constipation dilemmas! A really good and instant solution for constipation is an enema. I know you girls are gonna think I'm crazy but I have a home enema kit that I use when detoxing - it only cost approx £10! I rarely suffer from constipation but if anyone is having trouble I'd defo recommend one. It's not as yuk as you might think....Marilyn Monroe used to swear by them!! 

*Pix:* I've been reading you questions about the lap!! I have endo and I get af pain all down my left leg (sometimes in both). Did you find out if it's related to endo? Do you get it just with af? I didn't realise that endo affects egg quality - it's unbelievable the stuff I never knew until I came on FF!

*Binkyboo: *I just wanted to ask if you were defo added to the IVF list in Aug 09!?? I was also placed on the list in Aug 09 but was told I won't be at the top until March 2011.

Does anyone know why that would be?

Emma


----------



## marieclare

ah thankyou all so much for all the congrats you are all so lovely  

Pix hopefully JE will have got the message from Mr G by the time of the apt and fingers crossed your dates will not change. There's no reason for them to move things back is there if you are already booked for EC its not like SP will take longer. ?

Kitty no amount of coughing and sneezing will dislodge your embie dont worry hun its safe and sound. The brown might be leftover from EC, my doctor saw some on my cervix at ET and told me it would come out in a few days, dont worry (easier said than done I know. )

Jule I know I just can't believe it. I would have liked to come along to the meet tomorrow but its my stepsons birthday, but I am going to keep trying to get to one. Are you having another scan at crmw? I have 2 booked so going to be down plenty in the next months fingers crossed.   . I meant to warn you they all seemed to be on silly juice when I spoke to them yesterday, hope they behaved for you


----------



## Kitty71

Thanks Marie and everyone, I have been to the loo quite a few times now and there has ben no more since this morning thank goodness    

k xx


----------



## VenusInFurs

*JK1: * What breed is your likkle furbaby? I've been reading through the thread and noticed you mentioned her a few times. Glad there are lots of fellow doggy ppls on FF!! My 3 are not bothered by fireworks either coz when they were pups I played them a CD of different noises and sounds - fireworks was one of them. I'm still a bit anxious about Sadie though coz she's hopefully carrying pups and I don't want anything to cause her stress. I'm sure she'll be ok tho as she's never been bothered by them before.

Oh and Sadie has her scan on Sunday to see if she's carrying puppies!! So fairy dust to Sadie


----------



## jo1985

fairy dust to sadie emma you coming to meet tom


----------



## skyblu

Hey Kitty,
I totally agree with JK1, implantation takes place around day 7 so just take it easy and if the it turns red phone the clinic or your GP.
Hope everything works out for you and you get your bfp and DONT test until you are supposed to!!!!!!!
Big  and 
Skyblu


----------



## julespenfold

Hi All

Kitty I hope all is clear today and your doing OK

Mrs T fingers crossed AF doesn't keep you waiting too long.

JK1 - 1 week down and one to go hope you OK

BevD - how are you doing did you have a good time Thursday night?

Hope everyone is having a good weekend, see some of you in a bit xx

*Update list

*Diddy.........................EC 8th Nov
Venus........................Scan 8th Nov
RachelC27..................Appointment 10th Nov 
Julespenfold................Scan 15th Nov - EC 22nd Nov
Binkyboo...................Appointment 23rd Dec - TX Feb
Josiejo........................Scan 23rd Dec - EC 17th Jan
Jo1985.......................Appointment 4th Jan 2011
Sundancer...................TX 4th Jan 2011
PixTrix........................EC 25th Jan 
Queenie..................... TX Jan 2011
Mrs Thomas.................Waiting poss Nov
Dasiymay.................... Waiting










JK1...................PUPO 28th Oct 
Vixxx.................PUPO 2nd Nov
Kitty.................PUPO 3rd Nov
LizG..................PUPO 3rd Nov


----------



## jk1

Afternoon all,

Emma - we have a cocker spaniel...she is now 4 years old but still acts and looks like a pup since we had her clipped...short.....v short!!  we think she's not bothered about fireworks because thats the noise she was born into...her mum's owners think's its the noise that set the mum off into labour...i think they were very slightly early and the owners were out at a display, when they got back the mum was having the pups!! 

Jule - hope the cats were ok last night

Kitty - how you doing...hope things have settled a bit for you today....i think the spotting is a good sign!!

Julespenfold - hello - hope you are ok....not long till you start the injections now....lucky girl - my bum feels constantly numb from the gestone injections at the moment!!!

Kara - how you did the gestone injections yourself i don't know....much respect...i watched your videos but still couldn't do it myself....its one thing sticking the tummy ones in but the gestone needle....no way!!! lol

Pix - how are you hun...hope you are having a good weekend.

Marie - look you have come off the list now.......yay yay yay!!! xxx

Hope everyone else is ok and enjoying the meet if you have gone - i'm sat watching the match with DH.

Jo xxxx


----------



## Kitty71

Afternoon girls,

Thanks Sky, I only had the brown stuff (sorry tmi) yesterday morning but nothing since. I've got period pain now though so not sure what to make of that. 

I've still got my cold too and didn't go to the meet. I didn't want to be coughing and spluttering all over the bubs and tums, I bet this one was really good there was a lot going today.

Hope everyone's ok, enjoy strictly and X Factor tonight xxx


----------



## jk1

Hi kitty,

I've got af pains too....by the sounds of it a lot of girls who get BFP got them so i know its easy to say but try not to look into it too much....i keep getting really sharp pains too....as in ones that make you stop doing what you are doing until they pass...it feels like these ones are in my ovaries though so i'm wondered if its linked to the OHSS i had.

Jo xxxx


----------



## Kitty71

Hey Jo,

It's a bloomin nightmare, Mac frm the pumpkins posted a link to a poll about af pains and the overwhelming majority of those who got them got a BFP so fingers crossed. When's your OTD? Mine's on the 17th.

xx


----------



## BevFD

Big big congratulations on the BFP's girls!!! Top news. 

My liitle embryo made it to day 3, is 6 cells and top quality so not a complete disaster. I'm back in later this month by when I should get some more information about what went wrong  

Anyway, I am enjoying a cold beer and watching the rugby (we did alright in the end) and trying to take my mind off it all. My furry baby has been enjoying some loooong walks!

Love and strength to all,

Bev xxx


----------



## jk1

Kitty - mine test date is next friday so not too far away....looking forward to strictly and xfactor tonight....i love sat night tv in the run up to christmas!!!

bevfd - that is good news about your embryo....sounds like its a fighter...we also only have one fertilise out of 12 mature eggs so i know how you feel....any news of when you will be able to have FET?

Jo xxx


----------



## BevFD

Thanks Jo. We currently think ET will happen in January (if the little thing survives being thawed of course) we'll know more in a couple of weeks but in the meantime we've booked a couple of days in Vienna which will be a good distraction

I bet your pains and twinges are driving you mad! Have everything crossed for you!


----------



## jk1

thanks bevfd...sounds like your little embie is a fighter like ours so fingers crossed all round....wow vienna...that sounds fab!!! when are you going?

Joxxx


----------



## BevFD

2nd December. We booked it the day of EC when we found out that we wouldn't be having ET. Of course the bad news the following day made the trip an even better idea. It's good to have something else to focus on innit whether it is Saturday rely or a weekend away!


----------



## BevFD

Sorry that should read 'Saturday night TELLY'

Doh


----------



## Diddy16

Wooooo...Strictly! Didn't think Gavin had it in him!   Ha ha! Matt, Scott and Kara definately my fav's though.
Vienna sounds fantastic bev! 
xx


----------



## kara76

bev thats great news

jo and kitty af pains and alsort of aches could mean anything and early pregnancy feels like af so try not to worry. kitty it could be blood left from et or implantation


----------



## marieclare

Kitty and jo, I had af pains all through 2ww and I still do, scares the bejeebers out of me lol but there you go, keep positive


----------



## jk1

Thanks Marie...has it sunk in yet?


----------



## VenusInFurs

Just a quick me post!!!!
  
  Sadie had her scan this morning and it's a   !!!
  
  There's at least 4 puppies and maybe a 5th.  I'm so happy I'm going to be a grandma to tiny furbabies!!!  And glad that at least one of us managed to get pg!!!


----------



## jk1

Hey emma - thats great news....well done Sadie!!!! Will you keep the pups?


----------



## julespenfold

BevD - Sounds like your little embie is doing really well. Vienna sounds fab have you been before? I went a few years back and loved it.

JK1 - not long now are you resisting the urge to test?

Kitty - hope you feeling better today 

Emma - congrats on sadie having pups they'll be lovely and a great distraction from tx.

I'm totally addicted to Strictly too, Gav did really well signing for the Saracens obviously lit a fire in him. I'm loving Scott and fingers crossed his performance last night doesn't put him out later will be glued to the set again to find out.


----------



## jk1

Hi julespenfold - i am resisting the urge to test at the moment....back to work tomorrow so that'll keep my mind off it anyway!!


----------



## sammy75

hi everyone hope you all ok, 
congrats to those who had bfp's,
 to those who got bfn's keep ,
hope 2ww isn't driving you to crazy,
good luck for all of you who are cycling at the moment,
as for me still waiting for phone call of jodie with new dates and counting down the days so i can put my tree and decs up which i do 1st dec every year which isn't that long away.
      sending you all   .


----------



## Kitty71

Hi everyone,

Diddy good luck for EC tomorrow hun     

And Emma good luck for scan     

ope you get your ates soon Sammy.

I'm pretty much ache free today so that's been nice. (.)(.)s are killing me though but I can live with that   . There is no why I can see myself lasting till OTD on the 17th, that will be 19 days after EC!! 

I'm going to catch up with strictly now so hopefully the gorgeous Gavin will distract me for a bit. I'm still gutted he didn't win 71 Degrees North   

ae aood night everyone, enjoy the results shows.

Kitty xx


----------



## Diddy16

Thanks kitty!
Getting nervous now. Had a lovely lunch out with close friends and they've just left our house so no more distractions! Will have to put Strictly results show on now!
Glad you're feeling better today. My boobs have been really sore & heavy for a few days now-was panicing cos that's always a sign AF is on it's way but I know the stimming has changed my cycle! 
xx


----------



## Queenie1

diddy good luck for ec tomorrow. enjoy the sedation it is good stuff. 

sammy hope you get the call from jodie soon. 

lizG, kitty, vixxx and jk1 hope you are all keeping sane on your 2ww

venus good luck for scan tomorrow,

rachelc27 good luck for app on 10th

julespenfold hope your jabs are going well. 

hope i haven't missed anyone out who has app this week. if i have sorry and good luck


----------



## kara76

i get lost after a couple of days off lol

diddy good luck today


----------



## Jule

Diddy hope ec went well,hope u r feeling ok.

Emma how did your scan go.

Jo how many more days til you test.

Kitty glad u r resting when do u go back to work


----------



## Kitty71

Hi girls,

Diddy hope ec went well today.

My pma is in my boots today    I was feeling very optmistic yesterday but it's completely gone today. It's like I can only keep it up for short bursts. AF aches have gone a bit but keep feeling a bit dizzy everytime I get up so I'm hoping that's a good sign. Back to work Wednesday and sort of glad because I'm stating to get bored at hom now and I've run out of DVDs.

Hope everyone's ok


----------



## kara76

kitty the 2ww is so very hard and you will have down days, totally normal hun. try and stay busy and im sure work will help take your mind off it! i hope


----------



## Diddy16

Hi guys!
Well.....Had 2 eggs from my 2 follies! Was pretty chuffed and surprised!  Now we just have to wait for THAT phone call!   Did my usual post anaesthetic trick-all colour drained from me, BP in my boots and felt really sick!
Didn't take that long to settle and we were home pretty early. DP then cooked me a lovely omelette, got me a hot water bottle and I went to sleep for couple of hours. 
kitty-hope you get your PMA back soon. Sending lots of   and  
Here's hoping for lots of action in the lab tonight!     
 to all!
xx


----------



## Jule

Well done diddy that's great.really hope you get good news tomorrow.rest plenty tonight and make the most of being waited on 

Kitty the 2ww is hard and it is so hard to keep busy,may be at work at least u can keep busy.good luck


----------



## jk1

Hey Diddy....well done....i hope you are being pampered!!  Good luck for the call tomorrow xxx

Kitty - try and stay positive....i know it comes and goes...its normal but just remember you have a really strong embie on board!!

Jule - OTD isn't till friday...i'm definately waiting till then.

Went back to work today...definately took my mind off things...have an announcement tmrw where i think i am going to be told i'm going to have to re-apply for my job.....nice!!!

Hope everyone is ok,

Jo xxx


----------



## Diddy16

Hope everyone has a nice evening. I'm still in my pjs and going to stay that way, watch the last Spooks-oh no-then early night!
Hope the announcement isn't bad news tomo Jo.
xxxx


----------



## Jule

Oh no Jo hope tomorrow doesnt bring bad news.  Not many more days now until you test.  Im keeping everything crossed for you.

Good luck Julesp for starting stimms.


----------



## jk1

thanks diddy and jule....unfortunately I think its going to be but we've been through 2 years of redundancies so you know the signs...we also sit right next to HR who were in the office in force today....suited and booted!! you know what that means!!!!

not too long to wait now....and if i am redundant then i can use the £ for tx....its not all bad!!!


----------



## kara76

diddy well done of your 2 eggies

jo good way to look at things is you do lose your job lol and hey you will be pregnant anyway


----------



## jo1985

diddy well done on 2 eggs figers crossed for the call

jo hope the new s isnt bad tom 

hi to all xx


----------



## Kitty71

Evening girls,

Well done Diddy and good luck for the call tomorrow      

Hope things are ok at work tomorrow Jo   

Jo1985 well done on the weight loss 11 pound is fantastic!!!

Have a good night everyone, is it me or has it gone really cold

Kitty xx


----------



## julespenfold

Morning All

Well done on EC Diddy hope the phone call brings good news this morning 

Emma - How did your scan go are they basting tomoz?

Kitty - hope your PMA has got out of your boots today and work is ok tomoz 

JK1 - Good luck for your meeting today x

Rachel - Hope your appointment goes well

Jule - Hope you've got your feet up still and are not getting to stressed about going back to work.

AFM - Started stimms last night, going to my first accupunture session this afternoon then off to London for Jools Holland I'm sooooo excited about tonight I have my little drug and needle bag packed (thanx queenie).

Hope everyone else is well and wrapping up warm in this yucky weather

Jules x

*Update list

*Diddy.........................ET 
Emily..........................Baseline 9th Nov
Venus........................IUI 10th Nov
RachelC27..................Appointment 10th Nov
Kate1927...................Scan 12th Nov - EC 15th Nov 
Julespenfold................Scan 15th Nov - EC 22nd Nov
BevD.........................Appointment 23rd Nov - FET Jan
Binkyboo...................Appointment 23rd Dec - TX Feb
Josiejo........................Scan 23rd Dec - EC 17th Jan
Jo1985.......................Appointment 4th Jan 2011
Sundancer...................TX 4th Jan 2011
PixTrix........................EC 25th Jan 
Queenie..................... TX Jan 2011
Mrs Thomas.................Waiting poss Nov
Dasiymay.................... Waiting










JK1...................PUPO 28th Oct - OTD 12th Nov
Vixxx.................PUPO 2nd Nov 
Kitty.................PUPO 3rd Nov - OTD 17th Nov
LizG..................PUPO 3rd Nov


----------



## Diddy16

ARGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!! Can't believe it! 
Embryologist just phoned and one little eggie fertilised normally! The other one abnormally but I'm sooooooo thrilled. She said it was amazing and I'd done really well to get this far. Had very little sleep last night worrying about it! I know it's still a long way to go but JE was so negative from the start with my AMH I feel like I've beaten the odds already! .
ET tomorrow and she's calling back later as I need to decide whether to go for assisted hatching or not. 99% sure I will but just wanted some time to let it all sink in!
  to all!
xx


----------



## Diddy16

Sorry about the 'me' post just in shock! 
xx


----------



## Kitty71

Yay Diddy well done   

Jules enjoy Jools and say hello to the Metropolis for me, I lived there for 19 years before moving to Wales.

Last day off work for me today. It's so miserable out so the cat and I are snuggling in bed. PMA is somewhere in the middle today so that's good.

Have a good day all,

k xx


----------



## LittleMissM

Hi Ladies,

I hope you don't mind me joining your little group.
I have been having private tx, but had a call last friday to say I have come to the top of the NHS waiting list and a planning appointment was booked for this Thursday.
I am excited but impatient to get going again....wish time would hurry up   

Does anyone have any ideas on how long at the moment it takes to start tx after the planning appt? I know its based on how busy they are etc, but any recent tx's happened quickly?

Good luck to everyone and looking forward to getting to know you all xx

Sue


----------



## josiejo

Sue, I had my planning appointment about 2 weeks ago and am due to start long protocol mid Dec. They do seem very quiet at the moment so I am sure you will be able to start quickly.

Diddy, congrats on your embie. Best of luck for ET.

Jk, hope the news at work hasn't been too bad. The uncertainty is the last thing you need right now.

Jules, have a great time in London, do you know who is on with him?

Kitty, how are you today, have you found your PMA again? It is so hard to stay positive. Hopefully going back to work will keep your mind busy.

Emma, how did the scan go? Such good news about Sadie, when will the pups be due? Your news has made me puppy broody again and DH too but I think 2 furbabies is more than enough for us.

Rachelc27 good luck for tomorrow.

Queenie and Pix, how are you both feeling? Are you both still on track to start Dec/Jan?

Sorry if I have missed anyone, not very good at keeping up. Best of luck to all on 2ww.

I checked with the clinic and as long as af comes on time I will be having baseline 7/8 days after starting DR. Bit nervous of starting stims that soon especially as I am away from 27th-4thJan. I also feel that I stared stimms to soon last cycle but I will just see what happens. Waiting to get started is sending me a little mad, had a silly day yesterday where I decided I couldn't go through it all again but have woken up in a much better frame of mind today. Off to Night class tonight so that will keep my head nice and busy.


----------



## Kitty71

Hi Sue   

Not long for you now Josie   

I hate the 2ww every day is a different worry! This morning I had an orgasm in my sleep    and I've had a bit of brownish pink off and on when I go to the loo. Just hope that the orgasm dislodged some old blood and it's not af


----------



## LittleMissM

Kitty - I have heard stories where that has happened and they had a BFP!! Ooh fingers crossed  

Josiejo - Thanks for replying. The waiting is making me go   too  
Will you start mid dec because of af? Or some other reason?

Sue


----------



## jk1

Evening all,

Diddy....well done!! yay yay yay!!

Kitty...well done for keeping your PMA....and yes it has gone mega cold (i am currently on the sofa under my blanket!!)

Josiejo....not long!! yay!!!

Sue....welcome...we've found we normally start the injections about 2 months after our planning appt but i guess it depends when they can fit you in and how busy they are xx

AFM....well.....it was bad news today...my role is officially displaced and i now have to go through a selection process for a role i know nothing about!! there are 10 of us going for 6 jobs...uh oh!!!

Hope everyone is ok,

Jo xxx


----------



## kara76

quickie post

wow diddy well done you

hiya to everyone else


----------



## Kitty71

Evening girls,

Oh Jo what a nightmare, hope it all works out ok for you. Seems these days employment can be so fragile and changeable.

No more spotting since this morning. I can't even really call it spotting it was only a bit when I wiped (sorry if tmi) I'm all set for work tomorrow, actually felt good getting all my bits and bobs togther. I've been a complete hermit these last 6 days.

k xxx


----------



## jk1

thanks kitty.....glad you are looking foward to going back and glad the spotting has stopped.. xx


----------



## Jule

Diddy fabulous news.good luck for today.

Jo that's awful with work.what a worry.what happens if u don't get one of those jobs are there any more?how are you feeling about test date?

Sue welcome sorry my tx too long ago so waiting times have changed but doesn't seem to be too long-good luck.

Kitty hope work is keeping your mind off things.

Julesp how r the stimms and how was jools?

Sorry lost track of the rest of u,but good luck.ill check out pc later


----------



## Kitty71

Not good news today, had a tiny bit of red blood this morning and nowsom brown gunk so looks like af is on her way. Did a Predictor test and got a negative. I'm only 7days past 5dt but I don't think it looks good.

Nor sure wether to call the clinic or to give it a few more days


----------



## LittleMissM

Kitty - Its still a little early to call it a bust. The brown blood is old and thats good, if you get lots of fresh blood then call the clinic.
Are you on cyclogest or gestone?
Try to stay positive, I know its hard, but you may be suprised and have a late implantation. I read a story on FF where a woman got a BFN on her test date but tested 4 days later and got a BFP. Miracles do happen and you could be one of them - hugs 

Thanks for the warm welcome ladies. Our paperwork hasnt turned up for the appointment tomorrow so I sent dh to the clinic this afternoon (he works around corner) to get them. So tonight will be form filling night, what an exciting life I lead huh!


----------



## BevFD

Ah Kitty, still keeping everything crossed for you


----------



## Diddy16

Kitty-how are you doing hun? Did you call the clinic?
Fingers crossed for you. Sending lots of   

I'm officially PUPO.  .   my one little embryo makes itself at home and snuggles in! 
xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Just a quick one to say hope you are ok Kitty, fingers crossed x

Well done on being PUPO Diddy, let's hope your good luck continues.. 

Catch up with everyone else tomorrow

Mrs T x


----------



## jk1

Kitty....seems to be the day for it...i had a pinkish spot today too.....(i can't really call it spotting if i'm honest)...have a feeling af is coming though  hope you are ok hun and would definately call clinic if it gets any worse xxx

Diddy....congratulations on being PUPO...home your little embie is nice and snug huni xxx

Jule....i know its a bit pants at the moment...if i don't get one of those roles then i leave the business in july so have a while yet...although my dream job came up in the wider group today which i can also apply for but its 40% travel in this country and overseas which would be v diff if going through tx so don't think its the right time for me...although it is more £ that can pay for more cylces!!!

Hope everyone is ok...its freezing at the moment and DH refuses to have the heating and the fire on....why!!!!! lol

Night all,

Jo xxxx


----------



## PixTrix

sorry not about much at the moment ladies life is a bit manic with this and that and have just realised that I have got an OU deadline looming so if not got the time to write please know that I am thinking of you all and sending hugs and lots of baby dust


----------



## kara76

jo sorry to hear about your job and i would go for the other job hun and if your pregnant you can work around that. hope no more spots come

kitty it is still a little early, i would wait a couple more days until you say its over hun. hope your ok

hiya pix

diddy yayyay your PUPO thats wonderful news

hiya mrs t


----------



## josiejo

Kitty, how are you today. Try hard to stay positive.  

Diddy, congrats on being PUPO.

Jk, sorry to hear about troubles at work. I agree with Kara that you should just go for the other job, you can work aorund everything else.

Pix, you sound very busy, good luck with the OU deadline.

Sue, hope your appointment has gone well today and you can start soon.

I have just emailed my mother in law to tell her we are starting again and will be injecting over Xmas. I have only told her as will need to keep the drugs in the fridge and can't really hide them from her. Also neither of us will be drinking and we don't want that pushyness that people do. Just got an email back saying that if we decided not to go they would understand as the kids (niece and Nephew) may have bugs that could be passed on to us. I did think that was sweet that she was thinking of us so I emailed back saying that we will still be going and that you can't hide yourself away from the world, bugs are everywhere at this time of year. She then replyed saying that we should seriously think about it not going and to see what DH says.
I am now feeling a little angry, I feel like she now doesn't want us there. Yet last year when we didn't go for the big family gathering she was angry. We didn't go last year as we had just got our BFN and didn't feel very sociable and really didn't fancy having niece and nephew thrust on us (they ask awkward questions!) 
We have them coming this weekend and I know that they are just going to go on about it. Thankfully I am escaping on Sat for a college field trip.

Sorry for the rant.

On a positive note, just over a month until I start DR, woop!


----------



## Kitty71

Hi girls,

Well AF is in full flow now so I think it's all over. I called the clinic and they said there wasn't much they or I could do until my OTD next Wednesday. I knew that's what they would say so I guess I'm in limbo now till next week. She said I should be able to get a FU before christmas and hopefully I'll be able to go again early next year.

Me and DP have had a bit of a cry but not as much as I thought we would, I think we're both a bit numb right now. We've booked a few days away at christmas and hopefully we might have the next TX planned by then.

Anyway just want to wish you all well and Diddy congrats on being PUPO hun    

I'll come back and do some proper personals later.

k xxxx


----------



## LittleMissM

Hey Ladies,

Wow to say I was amazed at appt today would be an understatement  
A little bit of a wait, and unfortunatley they did weigh me - have been naughty and a few pounds piled on but luckily still in right area/BMI.
I saw Annalise (not sure of spelling) and she basically got her chart out said whens your af and when shall we start!
Well I was very thrown for that! AF is due in 4 days time, but I gotta feeling she will be late.
If I am later than next Thursday they will cancel tx as they cant do EC on a weekend and it would also be too close to xmas so would be Jan.
In the meantime I have my drugs - a massive bag full of Gonal F and Cetrotide. We will be on an Antagonist  S, not sure what that means exactly - the antagonist bit that is  
Anyone used Cetrotide? Not had that one before.

When I explained about last tx and how I responded she completely took on board all I had to say, agreed to start me on 300 Gonal F, agreed to me having Gestone, and suggested AH due to hardness of eggs. She also recommended that due to failed tx's that we opt for 2 at transfer unless we decide otherwise at ET.

So all in all, apart from the wait, which you expect in NHS, this appt was my best fertility appt to date   so I am very happy.

If af arrives on time, it is possible I will be away with work for 2 days that may clash with a monitoring scan, does anyone know how many scans and what dates they give you? Does anyone know if they would be ok if another clinic did the scan and sent them my records? I am trying to think of all options so we don't have to cancel  

Josiejo - Sorry about the MIL. Was she trying to be nice or just being funny do you think? Do you think she was trying to be nice but just a little too much?
So excited but nervous at the moment!

Kitty - I am so sorry hun


----------



## jo1985

ah kitty so sorry but dont give up hope till otd you ll never know . If is all over hope you get fu before christmas . Hugs to you x


----------



## kara76

kitty i am so sorry hun,its really hard i know so big hugs. i suggest testing again at 14days post ec and calling them back cause at that stage its pretty deff

josie i think maybe your mil is just trying to be good and not put you under pressure

sue well thats great news, antagnoist is pretty much the drug you take to stop ovulation aka the certiode, this is use at a certain time in the stimms cycle to hold off ovualtion. it is thought to produce better quaility eggs!


----------



## LittleMissM

Thanks Kara, thats good to know, can you do this on an LP or is it just for SP?


----------



## kara76

just short protocol , there is no over regging involved


----------



## josiejo

Oh Kitty, I am so sorry. Good that you can get a follow up quickly.

Sue, great news on your appointment and great you can start soon.

Kara and Sue, you are both probably right in MIL just trying to ease the pressure. Along with father in law they are the most negative people I know and I was just seeing what she had said in a different way. I have calmed down now but I am sure by Sunday they will have wound me up again lol Don't you just love families.


----------



## Diddy16

Kitty-I am so sorry, words are futile I know so I'm sending you loads of   and thinking of you. Hope you get your F/U before Christmas.
xx


----------



## Jule

Kitty so sorry you have started bleeding.thinking of u.its a hard time so make sure u spend lots of quality time with dh xxx

Sue great news that your appt went well.fingers crossed your af comes soon.I had tx in guys and have had scans in ivf wales and also crmw.normally they don't mind as long as they get the results.

Josiejo families can be so difficult but perhaps mil was being nice especially if she thought about how she was last year.

Diddy hope u r relaxing and being waited on.how exciting to be pupo 

Jk1 what a bummer about the job.difficult decision re the job but if u really wanbt it go for it and work your tx around it it will work out,theses things do.  Good luck for tom how do u feel about it.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Kitty - so sorry to hear your news, hope you are ok - at least we all know here what you are going through. Sending you hugs.
Sue - great news on your appt, hope AF is behaving for you..
Diddy - hope you are doing ok, the wait is tough
Jo - Sorry about your job news, I would go for your dream job. Good luck for tomorrow
Josie - maybe your MIL wasnt being horrible, its difficult when we are so sensitive to things around tx. Hope you are feeling better about it all
Venus - how is the IUI going ? And congrats on the puppies
Hi Kara hun - hope you and the lo are great x

Hi to everyone else too. Afm as suspected my AF came too late to be able to cycle in Dec so I am now expecting to start when AF comes in early Jan. I am gutted to be waiting again but will be glad to have some cycle buddies

Mrs T x


----------



## jk1

Evening ladies,

Kitty...big hugs hun...like the others said words just don't help but i do hope you get your follow up soon...it always helps to make a plan xxx

Sue....fab news that your cycle is starting...i have antagonist too but with meopur and cetrotide...i find it better than long protocol...good luck xxx

Diddy....hope you are feeling ok and have not gone insane yet!! xxxx

Josiejo....i think the others are right but i know what you mean about families...I had an argument with my BIL in May and we still can't stand to speak to each other now!!

AFM...well a little more spotting today...i thought my AF had started properly but was surprised this evening when it was just a little brown spotting...so i did my gestone just in case and will test tmrw...my af has never started before test date before so it is a little strange....think it is all over though....decided not to go for dream job...not the right time and think it would actually be quite nice to take a step back and concentrate on tx next year...its more important than working and money.  DH and i discussed it last night and are thinking we will wait until March/April to have tx again to let the dust settle at work...fingers crossed i will get a role and will be confirmed in position before tx...well thats the plan anyway!!! lol

Kara & Jule - hope you are both ok lovely ladies!!!!

Jo xxxxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Aw Jo, hope its not bad news. Good luck for tomorrow  - we're all behind you. Prob a good idea to take pressure off yourselves with the job. x


----------



## kara76

jo i so so hope its good news tomorrow


----------



## mimi41

Kitty sorry hun to hear your news, thinking of you


----------



## Jule

Mrs Thomas sorry your af was delayed and that the tx is now delayed until Januray.  Really hope the next 2 months fly by for you.  At least you will be cycling with a few others which will be nice.   

Jo good luck for tomorrow.  Dont think negative you may be really surprised that it is positive.  Really hope it is good news for you


----------



## Kitty71

Thanks for the well wishes girls, I really appreciate it.

Jo good luck for tomorrow hun, I've got evrything crossed for you      

k xx


----------



## julespenfold

Hi Guys

Kitty sending you big  hope your doing OK xxx

Diddy congrats on being officcially PUPO

Sue33 - Welcome to the mad house, let us know when you get your dates and i'll add you to the list.

JK1 - Good luck for today 

Mrs T - Soz to hear you have been delayed but you will have some lovely cycle buddies x

Kate - I hope your scan went OK today and you are on track for Monday

Emma & Rachel - how did you appointments go?

AFM - Jools Holland was fantastic, had my first lot of accupunture on Tues all good, Stimms seems to be going ok apart from feeling really GRRRRR towards the human race will see how well on Monday.

Hope everyone else is OK and not been blown away

Jules xx

*Update list

*Kate1927...................Scan 12th Nov - EC 15th Nov 
Julespenfold................Scan 15th Nov - EC 22nd Nov
Emily..........................SCan - EC 22nd Nov
Sue33........................TX Nov/Dec
BevD.........................Appointment 23rd Nov - FET Jan
Binkyboo...................Appointment 23rd Dec - TX Feb
Josiejo........................Scan 23rd Dec - EC 17th Jan
Jo1985.......................Appointment 4th Jan 2011
Sundancer...................TX 4th Jan 2011
PixTrix........................TX Jan - EC 25th Jan 
Queenie..................... TX Jan 2011
Mrs Thomas.................Tx Jan 2011
Dasiymay.................... Waiting
Venus........................IUI 10th Nov
RachelC27..................Appointment 10th Nov










JK1...................PUPO 28th Oct - OTD 12th Nov
Vixxx.................PUPO 2nd Nov 
Kitty.................PUPO 3rd Nov - OTD 17th Nov
LizG..................PUPO 3rd Nov
Diddy................PUPO 10th Nov


----------



## VenusInFurs

Hi Ladies!!

I thought you'd all gone quiet as I had no notification emails - but when I just checked I've missed pages!!! And the notification had been turned off - hmppph!!! So I'm sorry I haven't been around!! I haven't caught up properly yet but will have a read back. In the meantime, here's a very 'me' post!!

We thought all was going to be abandoned this month! We turned up for the basting and was called into the room to be told that the donor sperm had thawed with only 6% mortality!! It didn't seem like there was much option for us but then Jodie came in and told us we could choose another donor and still get basted that day. So we chose the donor and went to the cafe to kill 2 hours!! It turned out to be a blessing really because the next lot of sperm had 97% mortality and 90% of those were swimming in a straight line!! We couldn't ask for better than that. And with my 3 lovely sized follies this is the best outcome we could hope for. If it doesn't work this time I can't see it ever working with IUI!! They didn't give me an OTD this time so I'm just timing it to test after 14 days (never liked waiting the 16 days).

Earlier in the week, I was driving home from my scan and had a fright in the car. The brakes failed and sent me catapulting across Coryton roundabout heading for traffic parked at the lights. Luckily I managed to pull the car up onto a grass verge to avoid an accident but I narrowly missed the barrier and was really shaken. Then when I went to call for help the police took my car away and charged me £175 to get it back!! So, it's been a very up and down week!!!

Sadie is starting to show now. She has the smallest likkle bump ever and Cerys swears she can feel the pups moving! I think she's imagining it but don't like to burst her bubble!! Yep, we'll be keeping the pick of the litter to take to show and I may retire Sadie as she doesn't enjoy showing. I'd love to keep them all but it wouldn't be practical in our current home. Out of all my show friends I have the least number of dogs and they think I'm worrying too much over having 4!! But it's ok for them coz they have huge houses where their dogs have their own part of the house and paddocks for exercise. I've gotta remain responsible about these things!!!

Anyway, that's enough ramblings from me!! I'll come back with personals when I've managed to catch up!!

Emma 

Kate1927...................Scan 12th Nov - EC 15th Nov 
Julespenfold................Scan 15th Nov - EC 22nd Nov
Emily..........................SCan - EC 22nd Nov
Sue33........................TX Nov/Dec
BevD.........................Appointment 23rd Nov - FET Jan
Binkyboo...................Appointment 23rd Dec - TX Feb
Josiejo........................Scan 23rd Dec - EC 17th Jan
Jo1985.......................Appointment 4th Jan 2011
Sundancer...................TX 4th Jan 2011
PixTrix........................TX Jan - EC 25th Jan 
Queenie..................... TX Jan 2011
Mrs Thomas.................Tx Jan 2011
Dasiymay.................... Waiting
RachelC27..................Appointment 10th Nov










JK1...................PUPO 28th Oct - OTD 12th Nov
Vixxx.................PUPO 2nd Nov 
Kitty.................PUPO 3rd Nov - OTD 17th Nov
LizG..................PUPO 3rd Nov
Diddy................PUPO 10th Nov
Venus...............OTD - 24th Nov


----------



## jo1985

ah emma good news with the changin off doner as better percentage prayin it works for you x ah lush news with sadie how many is she likely to have and what would you sell for ? Hope all ok otherwise x


----------



## jk1

Evening all.

BFN for me today as expected after the worst cycle ever!!

I've booked an appointment to see Amanda at the new clinic on Wednesday next week to plan our next cycle....we are thinking March/April as will know by then if i have a job or not so should be less stressed than i am at the moment.

Guess it wasn't to be third time lucky for me...I was ok this morning...i said to DH that it feels like it'll never work...he said i'm sure Kara and Jule felt like that too at times....bless him....it made me cry even more though!!! 

anyway.....4th time lucky!!!

Kitty - hope you are ok xxxx

Thank you for all your good luck messages and support on this cycle as always!!

Jo xxxx


----------



## kara76

jo i am so so sorry and yeah i felt like that many times and i am so glad you have made an appointment and are looking forward, it really is the only way girl

emma phew you didnt have a crash


----------



## VenusInFurs

JK1:  Awww I'm so sorry it was a negative for you.  Sorry I'm not clued up on your cycle but I've missed quite a few pages and haven't had chance to catch up.  Did you have IVF or IUI?  I can't imagine yet how awful it must be to get a BFN for the 3rd time but I know how had it was for me the first 2 times.  I hope that things work out at the new clinic   

Jo:  Sadie's scan showed 4 puppies but there may be 5 as they can sometimes be hidden behind the others.  It's a nice size litter as she's only small so wouldn't want her carrying any more.  The cost of the pups will depend on whether they're show or pet quality, but pet quality ones will be £600.  In Wales, there seems to be a lot of dogs being sold cheaply but they're bred by people who really have no business breeding and who fail to research proper breeding practices and health checks.  They stick a pair of dogs together to get a litter and expenses are low as they don't perform the correct health checks (and breed bad quality pedigrees).  We have spent more than £800 on this 1 mating (inc health checks) so really breeding isn't something people should do for the money!!  God, sorry for going on!!  I'm just really passionate about it all and sick of all these scum bag breeders who are ruining our pedigrees!!  And programmes like that one called 'The Truth About Pedigree Dogs' that was very one sided and didn't show the hard work that breeders and breed clubs spend trying to eradicate health problems - and as a result of that programme people have gone down the route of choosing these designer breeds like cavichons and labradoodles that are sold by con men and it is so dangerous to mess with the breeds.  Anyway, I hope you can have yourself a likkle puppy one day - I remember you saying you wanted one.  I'm always on hand to give you advice if ever you need it when buying one.  Just a word of warning:  Never buy a puppy from adverts in papers and online etc - only buy from the breed club puppy registars and usually best to buy from people who show their dogs!  I'll be updating ** with all the puppy news anyway so keep an eye for the pics - due 12th Dec!

Emma


----------



## SarahJaneH

Kitty sorry to hear your news, big hugs to you xx

Jo, so sorry it wasn't third time lucky for you, glad you have a plan to help you move forward in the spring and fingers crossed work will be sorted for you by then    Good luck with everything, will be thinking of you xx

Good luck to all the pupo ladies and Jules all the best for scan on Monday

Thinking of all you ladies on here


----------



## jk1

Thanks Kara, Emma and Sarah xxx

Emma we bought our cocker spaniel from a lovely lady in Maesteg who has 3 dogs....she shows them and we found her on the kennel club site...she was fab and gave us loads of information...not sure ours is good enough to show as her teeth are a little wonky!!  Oh and she can't be trusted to behave herself so not sure that would go down well!!  We have ICSI and this was our third one...had lots of problems with the cycle stemming from me getting OHSS so i was pretty sure that this one wouldn't work...hey ho...can't wait to get started again!!

xxxxx


----------



## VenusInFurs

JK1:  Oh no, OHSS is nasty.  It must be a lot harder to get BFNs when doing IVF or ICSI compared with IUI.  I know a negative affects us no matter what but so much more effort is involved with IVF/ICSI.  I hope it all works out next time and I hope the wait isn't too long for you   

Awww I love cocker's too.  Spaniels just have a lovely nature about them.  They're proper dogs not yappy little things and they're great with kids.  I bet your dog is as spoilt as ours!!


----------



## RachelC27

Hi girls! Just a quickie on phone will catch up swn. So sorry 2 c News kitty and jk, thinking of u xxx
Afm appt went really well jodie and grace fab as usual. All being well shud be havin fet week of 13th dec! X cant wait! Xx


----------



## Sam76

Just wanted to pop on quickly to send huge heartfelt hugs to Kitty   x and Jo   x

Good luck to all those cycling and waiting xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Just a quick one to say so sorry Jo - I know you thought you were prepared for a negative but it still hurts like hell eh? Sending you hugs. It's funny you said that about DH - that's exactly what mine said to me when we got our negative, it gave me hope but made me bawl too x


----------



## Vixxx

Aawwww, JK1 and Kitty - so sorry for your BFNs - I had so hoped it would work.  Good to have a plan going forward!     


Vixxx


----------



## PixTrix

Big hugs Kitty and Jo, so sorry. There aren't words that can make it any easier but stay strong and keep going and you will find light at the end of the tunnel


----------



## Jule

Kitty not sure if I have been here to say I'm sorry about your result.hope u r resting and trying to get your thoughts together ready for a plan.

Jk1 so sorry you also had negative.I was thinking of you and hoping your result was different.good that u have a plan though.it always helped me to have a plan and I felt I could move forward.don't give up though you will get there,I know its hard now though so have your cry and then brush yourself down and concentratte on moving forward.that was the only way I could cope.

Big hugs to you both.

Emma gr8 news u r pupo can't believe that with the car though u were lucky not more serious.bad about the money though.great news on sadie how exciting for you.

How is everyone else


----------



## Flash123

Hi everyone,

I am so sorry I haven't posted on here since e/t but things have been manic. We take mum-in-law to her daily radiotherapy and it has changed to internal this week, my mums heating boiler has been condemed - this means she has no hot water and no heating   Bless her - she is so independent that she she won't come and stay with us   and we have started our Christmas concert in work (can you believe it!!!).

I have tried reading back and things have been really busy.

*Kitty & JK1* - I am so very sorry   As pix said no words will ever take away the pain but remember that we are all sending you much love.

*Diddy, Vixxx and Venus* - Hope your waits aren't sending you too much   . Though I think we all must be a bit   in the first place to step on this rollercoaster. Sending you oodles of  and praying your dreams come true.

There are so many of you waiting for scans, d/r, to start etc that I don't know where to start. Wishing you all lots and lots of luck.

*AFM -* am slowing trying to stay sane through the 2ww. When I had transfer, clinic said to test on Nov 19th which would be 16 dp5dt.   so was going to test on mon which is 12dp5dt - think i read some where that you can test from 10 days on with a blast?  ?? Am trying my utter hardest to stay pos. Everyday closer to test day i am counting my blessings coz usually bleed before, but i suppose gestone would stop that. Have had no symtoms what so ever and it is so hard being pos when for a few days have felt just like a/f is around the corner.

My love to you all,

Sorry again for not posting much

Liz XXXX


----------



## PixTrix

Big hugs Liz sound like you under a lot of extra pressure in your 2ww hope its kept you mind busy tho. Good luck and I think you could test a little sooner than they said


----------



## Diddy16

A rant I'm afraid! 
Remember I said I didn't want people at work to find out about tx in case it doesn't work and was worried once one person found out it would spread like wild fire? I'm a nurse so work with lots of women. Although we get on at work I only have 2 that I would call friends who I see out of work. These 2 have known for months and, of course have said nothing.
One of them called me to say she'd received 4 txs in a row without replying asking if I was pregnant and saying 'go on-spill the beans' etc! Well-she was really annoyed and couldn't believe they kept on even though she wasn't replying. In the end she just said she didn't know. Then someone else who has my no tx her as well(part of the same gang!). I'm soooooooooo annoyed! Why do they think they have a right to know everything about everyone's lives? It's almost as if your life is not your own but something to be put on show for all to see! This is exactly what I didn't want to happen. So glad I'm off for another week but am dreading going back on 22nd (4 days before OTD). I don't want to have to lie to people and I know, although they're trying to find out from my friend they will ask me outright too-they have no idea of privacy!
ARGHHHHHH!!!! Really sorry to rant guys! But I'm  ! Need some chill out vibes please!
xx


----------



## jk1

Thanks for all your messages girls....what would i do without ff!! xxx


----------



## VenusInFurs

Diddy:  That is bloody awful!!!  Something I detest in the human race!  It is none of their business and they clearly think it's gossip or they would be asking you and not your friends.  If I hear something about someone I'll either keep it to myself or speak to them personally - I certainly wouldn't go asking around behind their back!  I can see exactly why you'd want to keep it quiet.  Don't worry about going back in - easier said than done I know - but go straight to the people involved and tell them you know about the texts and would like to know why they felt the need to gossip instead of coming to you personally.  That should knock it on the head and let them know you don't stand for such crap!!!  You can always remain polite but at least you'll put them in their places!


----------



## jo1985

well said emma i would confront them to .


----------



## Kitty71

Hi girls,

So sorry Jo sending you a big    Good to hear you have a plan and hopefully a new clinic and a fresh start will bring you a BFP in the new year.

Liz I'm no expert but I reckon you could test a bit sooner, a cycle buddy friend of mine was given a 10dpt OTD after a blast transfer.

Diddy so sorry to hear about your work colleagues. I'm dreading going back after 2 weeks and my lot are pretty cool.

Vixxx hope you are ok and the 2WW not sending you    

AFM feeling not to bad today and beginning to feel a little more optimistic about the future. DP has been an angel and he's been a rock through my tears and my more recent feelings of anger and unfairness. Just hoping now I get a FU before christmas so we will have a plan in place for the new year.

Hugs to all,

Kitty xx


----------



## julespenfold

Jo - I am so sorry hope your doing OK  everything crossed for nxt year xx

Kitty - hope your doing OK thinking of you hope you get a FU soon x

Diddy - Thats awful, I agree with Emma if possible I would confront them too.

Emma - congrats on being PUPO good luck with Sadies pregnancy hope you get some lovely pups.

Kate - Good luck for Monday xx

Liz - Good luck with your test on Monday

Rach - Glad your appointment went well 13th Dec is not far away are you goin natural or medicated?

Vixx - cant be long unitl otd for you hope your doing OK

Big hugs to all and hope you are all doing well this weekend xxx

*Updated List*

Kate1927...................EC 15th Nov 
Julespenfold................Scan 15th Nov - EC 22nd Nov
Emily..........................Scan 16th Nov - EC 22nd Nov
Sue33........................TX Nov/Dec
RachelC27..................FET 13th Dec
BevD.........................Appointment 23rd Nov - FET Jan
Binkyboo...................Appointment 23rd Dec - TX Feb
Josiejo........................Scan 23rd Dec - EC 17th Jan
Jo1985.......................Appointment 4th Jan 2011
Sundancer...................TX 4th Jan 2011
PixTrix........................TX Jan - EC 25th Jan 
Queenie..................... TX Jan 2011
Mrs Thomas.................Tx Jan 2011
Dasiymay.................... Waiting











Vixxx.................PUPO 2nd Nov 
LizG..................PUPO 3rd Nov - OTD 19th Nov
Diddy................PUPO 10th Nov
Venus...............OTD - 24th Nov


----------



## Flash123

Thanks for your advice ladies but looks like a BFN for me     
Have scoured ff and discovered lots of posts saying you can test 10dp5dt so bit the bullet and did it this afternoon with a first response. Wish i hadn't now. Had a BFN    

Am trying to hope that it is still too soon and i needed a morining wee but deep down I know this isn't the case. Should be enough hormones in my blood to have a good result by now. Will test again in a few days just to confirm. DH is soooo against early testing - haven't told him i tested yet but couldn't resist..
Take care all

Liz XXXXX


----------



## jk1

Hi Liz...sorry to hear about your BFN....I'm not really that sure about when you can test and when you can't but if I were you I would definately still do a test on your OTD

Jo xxx


----------



## julespenfold

Liz - sorry to hear your results fingers crossed its still too early hope your ok


----------



## Diddy16

Thanks for your words of advice Venus, jules and jo but I'm not good at confrontation- get all worked up, start shaking then usually burst into tears! So I'll probably just avoid questions if I can as I'm hopeless at lying too-my face always gives me away! Shifts are normally too busy anyway so hopefully there'll be no time for chatting!
Liz-I hope you get a better result when you test in a couple of days  
Kitty-glad to see you're feeling a bit more positive. Hope you get your F/U very soon. Big  

I've just noticed, Venus-you're a 2ww buddie! Testing 2 days before me though. By then I think I'll know anyway one way or another.........
xx


----------



## RachelC27

hi everyone,
jules p- going for medicated, natural cycle too unpredictable, yep, not 2 long til 13th, kinda made a deal with grace after ec, that i would hold off et as long as it would all be over either way b4 xmas, fairplay give or take a few days we should know by then, scary! hope that your scan goes well! 
sorry 2 c ur news Liz, dont give up all hope yet  hope ur ok
hope everyone else is ok lots of  and   xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kate1927

Hi everyone hope you are all keeping well. Heres a bit of a update of where we are at the moment, i had my final scan on friday they say i have 8 follicles & 2 big juicy ones lol and the rest are average size. Tonight i have just had my last two injections menopur and suprecur as normal and at 9pm just gone i have just had my pregnyl injection to mature my eggs. i am booked in for ET on monday at 9am they have given me temazepam which will hopefully keep me calm lol. So here goes speak to you all soon 
love & luck Kate xxxxxx


----------



## jk1

Morning all,

I've been up since 3.30 this morning...I'm really not sleeping at the moment, i think things are playing on my mind a bit more than i think with tx and my job....actually 3.30 was quite late for me in comparison to the last few days!!

Hi Kate...glad everything is going well and good luck for Monday xx

Rachel....hope they do your ET before christmas xx

Kitty & Liz...how are you both?

Diddy...hope you are ok xx

Jo xxxx

PS changed my butterfly on my profile...realised the old one was butterfly number 13!!! Maybe i will be luckier now!!


----------



## Flash123

Thanks for asking Jo. Changed my pic to a butterfly aswell in the hope it would bring me more luck. In tattoo circles the number 13 is really, really lucky and many artists have it tattooed on their body somewhere.

I could have joined you on here at 4 this morning!! My God there is such rubbish on the telly at that time of the morning. When I found myself contemplating donating money to a donkey sanctuary I knew it was time to switch off!!! I suppose I am still in limbo at the moment trying to convince myself that it could change but deep down I know it won't. 

DH and I need to make a plan. It hard to think that it does actually work when you are in the midst of a BFN but I know it does and I know I need to stay positive. We have been doing this for well over 10 years now and it just seems like all our life we have been ttc. I know it has affected our relationship big time. It had brought us closer but it has started to tell on us and I think we both need to think long and gard about what to do next. Probably tootle our way over to Lyndon coz this roller coaster is so very hard to get off once you're on.

Take care everyone

Liz XXX

Hope you are ok.


----------



## jk1

Hi LizG....i never knew that about the number 13 in tattoo circles...v interesting....fingers crossed our new butterflys bring us good luck!!! 

I have an initial consultation with Amanda on Wednesday this week...i booked it the day i found out it was BFN because i find it easier to deal with when I have a plan and know when the next tx will start.....yes i am officially addicted to tx....like most of us i suspect!!

I just e-mailed Lyndon to let him know it was BFN again...he said that he fully expects our fertilisation rate to be normal next time so fingers crossed!!

Jo xxx


----------



## kara76

liz i am sorry, 10days post 5d et should give you a clear result as you know your levels should be high enough by this point. big hugs, i know how very hard it is when you have been ttc for such a very long time. i hope you find a way forward

jo hows you?

sorry not too many personals, im a little busy

as for number 13, well it was lucky for us. Tyler is a result of our 12th or 13th embryo. i see 13 as lucky for me


----------



## jk1

maybe i should have left my profile with the number 13 butterfly!!!!


----------



## LittleMissM

Hi ladies, hope your all well.

AF hasnt turned up as expected  so I have to cancel my scan tomorrow. I dont have any 'feeling' she is coming and usually do, so expect to be cancelled as the Dr said any later than weds and it will be cancelled as EC would fall on a weekend and they dont do them then 
So I just have to wait and see but can see things being pushed back to Jan as dates will fall too close to Xmas!


----------



## julespenfold

Thas a shame Sue but you'll have some lovely cycle buddies in Jan if it is delayed.

Liz, Kitty and Jo hope your all OK 

Kate - hope all went well today and u have some jucy embies xx

Rach - I had medicated FET last time and found it very chilled hope you do too.

Diddy - hope work is OK and your not going too insane on the 2ww

AFM - Had scan this morning and all doing OK, Lead folicles are 11cm and have around 6 on each side, could'nt get a clear reading on my lining but it all looked about right. They think I will still be going for EC on Monday but have scan on Friday to check again. Oddly although on more Menopur this is exactly the same results as I had last time therefore not convinced EC will be Monday but you never know.

*Updated List
* 
Kate1927...................EC 15th Nov 
Emily..........................Scan 16th Nov - EC 22nd Nov
Julespenfold................Scan 19th Nov - EC 22nd Nov
Sue33........................TX Nov/Dec/Jan
BevD.........................Appointment 23rd Nov - FET Jan
RachelC27..................FET 13th Dec
Binkyboo...................Appointment 23rd Dec - TX Feb
Josiejo........................Scan 23rd Dec - EC 17th Jan
Jo1985.......................Appointment 4th Jan 2011
Sundancer...................TX 4th Jan 2011
PixTrix........................TX Jan - EC 25th Jan 
Queenie..................... TX Jan 2011
Mrs Thomas.................Tx Jan 2011
Dasiymay.................... Waiting










Vixxx.................PUPO 2nd Nov 
LizG..................PUPO 3rd Nov - OTD 19th Nov
Diddy................PUPO 10th Nov
Venus...............OTD - 24th Nov


----------



## sammy75

good luck to all girls who are now pupo,      thoughts for your 2ww.

  to the ones who haven't been successful this time,     for your next go.

i hope everyone cycling at the moment are doing ok.

and hope everyone else is coping with the waiting to start as i know it has drove me   a few times but i'm sure i'll have great cycle buddies as it seems to be easier when someone else is going through this at the same time, great support all of you girls are.


                                         to everyone.


----------



## Jule

Great news on scan julesp and you have good number on each side.wow ec next wk gosh that's come quick 

Jo how r u feeling?been thinnking of you.

Sorry liz u also had bfn hope u r managing to have time to rest and gather your thoughts.

Good luck anyone else I'm losing track with lots of poeople doing things all at once


----------



## jk1

Hi Jule, i'm ok thank you...got my appt confirmation letter today form CRMW so looking forward to Wednesday...tbh i think i may have booked it a little too soon...been a little emotional today about everything so i think i have probably been putting on a brave face a bit.....hey ho....we will get there,

Sue....sorry to hear your cycle might be cancelled...that's a pain but January is just round the corner!!

Kitty and Liz...thinking of you both, hope you are ok xxxx

Diddy, hows you?

Kate - hope EC went well for you today hun xxxx

Jo xxx


----------



## kara76

jo big hugs hun, you dont need to put on a brave face here, its better you get those feelings out. maybe your appointment will give you new focus


----------



## jk1

thanks Kara....hope so xx


----------



## kara76

jules 6 or each side sounds good! often ovaries will only do wwhat they will do no matter how many drugs and you have a good number there

jo do you have questions sorted for CRMW


----------



## jk1

I do....although they don't have my notes yet from IVF wales yet and I have a feeling there are no answers to my questions 

Have also written our background down about our previous treatments, hopefully that will help too


----------



## kara76

thats a good idea hun, sometimes and often there are no answers which doesnt help i know. where theres a will there a way girl


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Aw Jo, sometimes it's better to let it out hun x Although I often fake it til I make it !

Jules - great scan result
Hi Kara x
Hope you 2ww's are doing ok. Good luck to everyone else cycling

Mrs T x


----------



## Kitty71

Hi girls,

Just doing a general big    to you all and wishing you the best which ever stage you are at. 

Been back at work 2 days now and not liking it one bit!!! Really down in the dumps and feeling very sorry for myself. I can finally phone in my BFN tomorrow so hopefully once I've got a FU I'll perk up a bit.

Not been on FF for a few days so I'll catch now so I know where you are all at.

Kitty xxx


----------



## VenusInFurs

JK1:  Good luck for your appt at the new clinic.  Let's hope it'll bring some new luck to your tx!


----------



## kate1927

Hi girls hope you are all coping with the cycles im sending you all lots of love and hope my thoughts are with you all     
Well i did it i survived EC lol i was very nervous going in to the point of shaking but before i knew it my legs were in the air an i was away with the well god knows what it was but it was good **** lmao im not gonna lie i did feel it an i know it hurt but the drugs made me forget i know it sounds stupid but until you have it you wont get it lol before i knew it i was in recovery an couldnt remember getting there which was quite funny  i am very sore but im sure it will heal soon. The staff were lovley and the unit was very calm  they retreived 10 eggs which was fab and this morning we had the phone call saying that 5 eggs have fertilized which was amazing   im going in on thursday for my ET an just keeping calm an hoping for the best   good luck to all what ever stage you are at xxxxxx


----------



## kara76

jo hope your appointment goes well

kate well done on your embryos

mrs t hiya hun

kitty hope your fu goes well


----------



## jk1

Evening girls,

Kitty - i'm back at work too and AF started today with some serious tummy pains!!!! Its poo isn't it!!!

Kara - thanks for your support as always!!

Emma - hope you are not going insane!!

Mrs T - hope you are ok and thank you for your kind words xx

LizG - hope you are ok...sending you lots of hugs xx

Diddy - hows you lovely??

Hope everyone is ok...just finishing up my history...i sent DH upstairs to find is SA results about an hour ago....i'm not sure where he's got to!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Diddy16

Kitty hun-nice to see you on here. Have been thinking about you. Big    
xx


----------



## binkyboo

Hi all,

Hope everyone is ok, sorry I havent posted for a while, promise I will catch up soon. Thinking of everyone xxx


----------



## Kitty71

Hi girls,

Well done on the embies Kate   

Hey JK yes it's a big pile of Poo. Hope your af isn't too bad, mine has just stopped now and was horrible, talk about kicking you when you're down. Hope your appointment goes well today and you have your next tx sorted.

How are you Diddy?? You're half way through hun so not too much longer   

I called the clinic today and have my follow up on the 7th December. I'm so relieved it will be before Christmas and my spirits have finally took a turn for the better, which poor old DP will be very pleased about bless him.

Hugs to everyone,

Kitty xxx


----------



## kara76

hiya all

jo how was your appointment

kitty great you have a follow up before crimbo. you gona try again?


----------



## julespenfold

Hi All

Kitty great news on your FU, glad your having a bit better day today x

JK1 Good luck for your appointment today hope you get some answers

Kate - Good luck for your ET tomoz x

Hope everyone else is doing OK today

*Updated List
*
JK1..........................FU 17th Nov
Kate1927...................ET 18th Nov 
Emily..........................Scan 16th Nov - EC 22nd Nov
Julespenfold................Scan 19th Nov - EC 22nd Nov
Sue33........................TX Nov/Dec/Jan
BevD.........................Appointment 23rd Nov - FET Jan
Kitty..........................FU 6th Dec
RachelC27..................FET 13th Dec
Binkyboo...................Appointment 23rd Dec - TX Feb
Josiejo........................Scan 23rd Dec - EC 17th Jan
Jo1985.......................Appointment 4th Jan 2011
Sundancer...................TX 4th Jan 2011
PixTrix........................TX Jan - EC 25th Jan 
Queenie..................... TX Jan 2011
Mrs Thomas.................Tx Jan 2011
Dasiymay.................... Waiting










Vixxx.................PUPO 2nd Nov 
Diddy................PUPO 10th Nov
Venus...............OTD - 24th Nov


----------



## kara76

jules how you feeling?


----------



## julespenfold

Hi Kara a bit   to be honest fairly tired/emotional got some niggly pain by left ovary and really wish I was at home tucked up in bed. Had accupunture last night which and maxine was reassuring re discomfort, kind of looking forward to scan on Friday so that I can make plans for next week. If all goes to plan will be off work all next week so no crawling out of bed in what feels like the middle of the night. I have an evening of Shepherds Pie followed by Bath and an early planned so will prob feel better tom. 

Thanks for asking soz for the winge


----------



## kara76

aww big hugs hun, its hard going this tx lark. i use to get loads of discomfort


----------



## Diddy16

HELPPPPPP!!!!
I'm having really bad pains right down low that have just started. It so feels like AF pain. I'm so scared now. For the past couple of weeks I've been in good humour despite all the drugs but since last night I've been really ratty and was horrible to DP for no reason. I'm just really impatient and feel wound up-just like when I have PMT.
Sorry guys but I'm panicing!
Kitty-glad you're feeling more positive hun.  
xx


----------



## kate1927

thankyou all for your support you ve been fab im looking forward to the ET tommrow   wishing you all the best for your appointments, scans  & procedures take it easy girlies love to you all   xxx


----------



## Kitty71

Don't panic Diddy (easier said than done though hun I know) You've had all sorts of drugs and procedures and they all cause niggles and pains. Early pregnancy signs and symptoms of af are very similar so try not to worry    

Kara we will be definately trying again, so as soon as they let us we'll go again. If anyone has any suggestions regarding extra drugs and investigations I'd be very happy to hear them. I bled so early that I'm hoping they will give me something to keep that at bay. I also don't know whether its worth having any further tests done. The cycle was really quite good - apart from the end result - so I'm not really sure what we can do to improve things. I'll start thinking of a list of questions to ask.

Kitty xx


----------



## jk1

Evening all,

Diddy....don't panic hun!! like the girls have said it could be anything...it could be a pg symptom....its so hard to tell and so hard not to be aware of every little twinge etc...i know how you feel xxxx

Kitty.....AF was awful painful yesterday but has eased today....has also been light which surprised me as normally heavy after tx...hope you are ok xxxx

Well........my appt with Amanda at CRMW went soooooooooooooooooooooo well....

We will definately be cycling in March/April....not sure if long or antagonist protocol yet but not worried either way as they said they'll scan me loads to make sure i don't get OHSS for the third time!!

I told Amanda that they always have problems in ET and that i have ended up being sedated on all three goes (the second go i opted for sedation before they even tried!).  on my first and third cycle they have tried for around 20 mins to get the catheter in and then sedated me.  Amanda said that if they are trying for 20 mins...then there is no point in putting the embryos back because by that time my uterus would be contracting and the embryos would come straight back out!!!!  DH and i couldn't believe it as this could be the reason that its not worked yet.  So basically it is highly likely that I have been going through the 2ww with no embryos in me because they came out on the day of ET!!  I was upset to be told this but as DH said it actually gives us new hope.

I am being referred for a cervical dilation which will be done under GA rather than sedation which should make it easier to get the catheter in and Amanda said they would do a trial run on EC day and that i would be sedated straight away on ET day.

I can't believe it but also kind of hoping it is something as simple as that too...Lyndon said to us a few months ago he would be amazed if we didn't get pg from IVF so maybe this is what was stopping it.

hope everyone is ok,

Jo xxxxx


----------



## julespenfold

Thanks Kara feeling much better now  xx

Diddy - Try not to worry as the others have said your body has been through a lot the last couple of weeks and could just be having a grumble. I've been like that towards my dp the last few days and I'm only on Stimms, sending you lots of    and   

Kitty - I bled around the same time as you on my first go and was told it was just one of those things and see how the next cycle goes. Do you have some    ? FET is a lot gentler on the body and you may find that it works for you. Fingers crossed for 6th just have a note pad around as I'm sure questions will come up between now and then. 

Jo - Sounds like a good appointment and really positive for the next go. Wishing you all the best for March/April


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Hi all,

Jo - glad you have a plan, replied on the other thread
Diddy - hope you manage not to panic, easier said than done I know
Kate - good luck for tomorrow
Jules - good luck for scan on Fri, I'm sure you'll feel happier when you're dates are confirmed. Take care in the meantime
Venus - how you doing?
Hope everyone else is doing ok too

Mrs T x


----------



## jk1

Hi Mrs T, hope you are ok xxx


----------



## kara76

JO SUPER QUICKIE opps sorry to shout lol
im glad your appointment went well, i always contracted at et yet no problems with et! yet i had a womb relaxant when i got pregnant with tyler!! damn right you should take hope from your appontment


----------



## Kitty71

Jo that's fabulous news from your appointment. Sounds like they are really going to address the problems you encountered with the OHSS and ECs and I think having peace of mind about things will help you so much. I know you worried you weren't being scanned enough and it's all hard enough as it is without any extra worry. You have aplan now and once Crimbo is over you won't have long before you start again   

Jules I've got 3 frosties which I know I'm really lucky to have so fingers crossed. I don't know if it made a difference but I downregged for 23 days before I started stimms and I had to stimm extra days becasue I didn't respond at first. It seemed like a really long cycle so maybe if I do another fresh and start on the correct menopur dose it will be better.

I feel so much better now I at least have an FU sorted.

Diddy hope you're ok this evening   

Kitty xxx


----------



## jk1

Hi Kara - thats really good to know...i do feel a lot more hopefull..even if it increases our chances a tiny bit its worth it!!

Thanks Kitty...do you think you will go for FET soonish or is it too soon to decide? xx


----------



## Diddy16

Thanks guys-you're all fab. Pains are better now. Spoke to Jodie earlier and she said it doesn't have to be a bad sign-that the uterus, being a muscle, could be expanding ready for pregnancy.    she's right!
Just back from the turning on off the lights in Whitchurch. DP wasn't that keen but went cos I wanted to. Bless him. He was pleasantly surprised and it was lovely-nice distraction.

Jo-great positive news from your appointment hun! 

Kitty-great that you have FE to try with next time which will save you some of the grim tx. You paying for the next tx too aren't you? I keep remembering your words about the house and deposit. Soooo true, hun.

Jules-good luck for Fri. 

Good luck with ET tomo Kate.
  to everyone!
xx


----------



## Kitty71

Good luck today Kate 

Jo I don't really know how FETs work but as soon as they let me I'll do one. Girls am I right in thinking that the clinic do only medicated cycles. Does anyone know what the protocols are and which cycle days they start on?

Hope you're ok today Diddy the lights sounded like a good idea.

*Updated List

*JK1..........................FU 17th Nov
Kate1927...................ET 18th Nov 
Emily..........................Scan 16th Nov - EC 22nd Nov
Julespenfold................Scan 19th Nov - EC 22nd Nov
Sue33........................TX Nov/Dec/Jan
BevD.........................Appointment 23rd Nov - FET Jan
Kitty..........................FU 7th Dec
RachelC27..................FET 13th Dec
Binkyboo...................Appointment 23rd Dec - TX Feb
Josiejo........................Scan 23rd Dec - EC 17th Jan
Jo1985.......................Appointment 4th Jan 2011
Sundancer...................TX 4th Jan 2011
PixTrix........................TX Jan - EC 25th Jan 
Queenie..................... TX Jan 2011
Mrs Thomas.................Tx Jan 2011
Dasiymay.................... Waiting










Vixxx.................PUPO 2nd Nov 
Diddy................PUPO 10th Nov
Venus...............OTD - 24th Nov

Have a good day everyone,

Kitty xxxx


----------



## julespenfold

Kitty - They always used to do both Medicated and Natural I have my daily notes from my FET at home I'll pop those up for you later x


----------



## LittleMissM

Just popping in for a quickie - sounds rude  - to say that af still not arrived, going away now next week so think she wil rear her ugly head then and it will be too late for a baseline  with IVF Wales as we are away.
So looks like it will be next month now!
I will keep stalking you all - haha - till I get to start tx next month. GL to all

Sue


----------



## Queenie1

hi all

just a quick message to wish everyone good luck for app's/ec/et and otd.

     

to you all

queenie x


----------



## jk1

Hey queenie...where are you having your tx in January? xx


----------



## julespenfold

Kitty as promised this was my medicated FET protocol

DR Suprecur Day 21 (as in Long Protocol)
Baseline after Bleed to check lining (mine was 20 days after starting DR)
Start HRT after Baseline (stay on Suprecur)
Scan 2 weeks after starting HRT
FET (mine was about a week after second scan)

My understanding of a natural Cycle is that the monitor you and then pop the frozen back in when your ready.


----------



## julespenfold

Sue - Thats a shame have a good holiday fingers crossed for next month

Queenie - good to hear from you hope your doing ok and getting in plenty of practice 

Kate - I hope you dont mind I'm assuming all went well today and have moved you to the bottom part

Has anyone heard from Vixxx?

AFM - a bit nervous about tomoz but will be glad to find out when EC for definate. Having lots of twinges and bloating so taking it as a good sign fingers crossed the lining is all ready.

*Updated List
*
Emily..........................Scan 16th Nov - EC 22nd Nov
Julespenfold................Scan 19th Nov - EC 22nd Nov
BevD.........................Appointment 23rd Nov - FET Jan
Sue33........................TX Dec/Jan
Kitty..........................FU 7th Dec
RachelC27..................FET 13th Dec
Binkyboo...................Appointment 23rd Dec - TX Feb
Josiejo........................Scan 23rd Dec - EC 17th Jan
Jo1985.......................Appointment 4th Jan 2011
Sundancer...................TX 4th Jan 2011
PixTrix........................TX Jan - EC 25th Jan 
Queenie..................... TX Jan 2011
Mrs Thomas.................Tx Jan 2011
Dasiymay.................... Waiting
JK1............................TX March/April










Vixxx.................PUPO 2nd Nov 
Diddy................PUPO 10th Nov
Venus...............OTD - 24th Nov
Kate1927..............PUPO 18th Nov


----------



## julespenfold

Soz quick question - how may days after EC do assisted go Back?

Am I right in thinking normal is two days (ec Monday back in Wednesday) and Blast is 5 days (ec monday back in Friday)

Thanks
Jules x


----------



## Diddy16

Hi Jules. I had assisted hatching and a day 2 transfer. Not sure if this is always the case though.
Good luck for tomo. You'll be fine and it'll be nice to have a plan for EC.
xx


----------



## julespenfold

Thanks diddy xx


----------



## Queenie1

hi jk1 i'm having tx at ivf wales this will be my 2nd nhs go. hoping it will be better than last two goes. will be happy if i get to et.

jules practise not great dh back is really bad at the moment.  
not sure when AH embies go back. i have heard of day two and i think day three. good luck for tomorrow hope baseline goes well.


----------



## Jule

Hi jules good luck for scan.I had ah on day 3.my blast was ec wed back on mon am so 5 full days and same with 3 day ah it was 3 full days.

Diddy how r u feeling.

Any news on vixx?

Hi everyone else lost track a bit sorry-too tired to post after work


----------



## Kitty71

Thanks Jules you're a star, and good luck for tomorrow hun   

Enjoy the Jungle if you watch it everyone


----------



## PixTrix

just popping in to keep an eye on you all!! Got an assessment due so reading to keep up but not posting much so lots and lots of luck and hugs


----------



## jk1

I've heard from vixxx....i believe she is on her way back from Canada as we speak


----------



## kara76

just nipping in 
hiya everyone

jules you can have assisted hatching on day 2 or day 3. so if ec monday day 2 wed, day 3 thursday, day 5 blasts would be saturday

kitty natural cycle fet, they tend to monitor you for the month before so check linining and ovulation then you cycle the next month and do opk when you get the surge the embryos go back x amount of days after depending on how many days your embryos are. sometimes cyclogest is given you can also use a trigger to time ovulation! you can go all natural no drugs at all if you wish. natural cycle IVF is usually cheaper unless this has changed, Miriam did a natural fet with one frostie and got maia


----------



## kara76

sorry forgot to say big good luck to jules for your scan


----------



## Kitty71

Cheers Kara


----------



## VenusInFurs

Hi girls

I've been doing some research on HPTs. I know most of you don't support the idea of early testing but I personally don't see any problem with it if you can cope with seeing negative results at first (which confirms that the trigger shot is out of your system). So for those of you who like to test early I've found a really sensitive test in Home Bargains that detects HCG levels as low as 12.5mIU and can be used from 5 before af is due (based on 28 day cycle which equates to 10dpo). Most of them are 25mIU so I thought that was really good and it's only £3.50 per test.

There's also a website I came across with some interesting info on HPTs.
http://www.peeonastick.com/

Hope everyone's ok! Good luck for your scan Jules!

Emma 

/links


----------



## kara76

venus early testing in a personal choice and many do (i did with a blood test)

first responce are meant to pick up 12iu, i would steer clear of cheapo tests as they are unrealible and can offer give false negatives or even evaportion lines which can be misread as a postive. stick to first response of clear blue and even then ive known ladies get a darker postive with clear blue!!

my hcg level at 11 days post ovulation was 10 so i would have got a negative at that stage, way way too early to test using a hpt well for me at least the blood test proves that

venus does this mean you have tested?assume you had more IUI (sorry i dont know)


----------



## Diddy16

Morning guys!
A quick 'me' post I'm afraid. TMI alert too! I had a small amount of light brown discharge when I wiped yesterday and was worried at first as this is what happens normally before my AF. Then I convinced myself it could be implantation and nothing to worry about (with the help of the lovely ladies on here too!). But just before I went to bed I went to the loo and there was a strip of bright red blood on panty liner and more on the loo roll. I went to bed and told DP who cuddled me for ages as I thought that was it. Was expecting AF to be in full flow this morning but it's still only light brown when I wipe. I'm now 9dp2dt. I had another night of waking up soaked through in sweat too and (.Y.)'s aren't so sore anymore.

Soooo sorry for the TMI, 'me' post but just wondering what you girls think as it's my first IVF.

  to all!
xx


----------



## kara76

diddy there really is no way of knowing until you test hun and now could be too early. i hope its not af, lots of people get a slight amount of spotting so try and hang in there. big hugs


----------



## Diddy16

Thanks Kara. OTD a week today but I know there's no point in testing early. Not tempted to do so as nothing to gain from it.
xx


----------



## Kitty71

Hi Diddy I agree with Kara, sending you a big hug hun


----------



## SarahJaneH

Diddy, I had a bit of spotting just the same as you a week before OTD after a 3 day transfer. There really is no way of knowing, but I really hope it is a good sign for you. Sending you some     

Jules, hope your scan goes well today

Kitty, hope you are doing ok and can go back for FET soon   

Hi to everyone else


----------



## jo1985

diddy hold on in there and as the girls said mayb spotting from inplantation.

jules gd luck for scan.

hiya to everyone else soz seem to loose track atm on ere as not cycling but i wil read back have a gd weekend everyone x


----------



## kate1927

Hi all hope your doing well good luck jules with the scan 
Just wondered if im the only one who is scared to do anything now im on 2ww, im on day 2 after transfer got loads of questions like can i lie on my side in bed ?? can i just get on with normal day to day things but rest after doing them. I woke up feeling very scared today an just not sure what is ok to do !!! 
Diddy how are you coping with the 2ww ? love an luck to you all xxxxx


----------



## kate1927

Im gonna sound so thick but whats pupo lol xxx


----------



## Kitty71

Pregnant Until Proven Otherwise


----------



## kate1927

lol thankyou whats bfp what am i like cant stop laughing


----------



## sammy75

hi kate, bfp = big fat positive, there should be a thread on here with all the abreviations i'm sure some one will give you the link as i don't know how to lol.

hi to everyone else hope you all ok.


----------



## kara76

oh there is a thread

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=190482.0

pmsl = that would mean ******* myself laughing


----------



## Vixxx

Hi everyone!  I'm just back from my travels   .  Thank you all for your interest!  I was a bit embarrassed to post because as those who follow the CRMW thread know, when I tested on OTD I got a BFP - but not before I had tested early with Poundland tests and got a negative - and was then generally laughed at! 

So I am back today, and feel generally ok but jetlagged, but I have to go and have some bloods tomorrow at the clinic coz I've got some unusual bruising and need to get it checked out.

I am very excited, but also scared that I need to hang on to it.

Hope everyone else is doing ok and I will try to catch up with what everyone is up to over the weekend!

Vixxx


----------



## sammy75

vixxx.


----------



## Kitty71

Congratulations Vixxx


----------



## Flash123

Hi all

Just a quick one to say hello to everyone. Another manic week. Doing prep work for my Masters and haven't had time to sneeze! Haven't had time to catch up yet but hubby away for the weekend so planning on sitting in bed with laptop and a cuppa catching up with everyone.

Sadly Monday showed another   for us. was kind of expecting it but still nothing like seeing the words 'not pregant' AGAIN!!!! Have FU on Nov 30th with JE so will decide what to do then.

Till the weekend take care all of you

Liz XX


----------



## VenusInFurs

Hi girls:

Liz:  So sorry for your BFN   

Vixx:  MASSIVE CONGRATULATIONS on your BFP!!!!!!  Woowoo!!!!

Kara:  Thanks for the info.  I was reading about First Response so will get some of those then.  They're on offer on Lloyds wesbite £7 for pack of 2 but I expect Ebay will have them cheaper as I get 2x Clearblue Digitals on there for £8 (inc postage).  I've spent a bloody fortune on tests over the past few months!!!  And yep, on my 3rd cycle of IUI with OTD next Wed.  Been testing early as usual and no suprise that it's a BFN so far - I hope it changes as this was my best response (3 follies) and best sperm (97% mortality) so far!

Hi everyone else!


----------



## julespenfold

Hi all thank you all soo much for the well wishes gives me a lovely warm feeling xx

Congrats Vixxx well done

LizG    hope your doing OK glad you've got a quick FU.

Kate congrats on being PUPO!! I would suggest taking it easy on your 2ww, don't do any heavy lifting or over exersion and keep your body temp level and not too hot. Never heard that sleeping any particular way is good or bad I tend to lay on my side as its more comfy. Feel free to ask about the abreviations we all feel a bit lost sometimes xx

Emma - thanx for the pee stick advise I have slways used the clear blue (normal and digital depending wots on offer) you can some times get them cheap in a deal in Boots/Superdrug/Asda fingers crossed for weds for you.

Diddy - hope your feeling a bit better today sending you lots of     

Jo1885 - How are you doing, hows the weight loss still going well?

Hi Sammy - How are you? 

AFM - Scan went well today as per last time had one follie a bit over enthusiastic at 18.7mm on the left side, hence the aches on that side, and the rest measuring between 12mm and 15mm on both sides. Marie wasn't sure if ec would be Mon, Tues or Weds but had phone call to say all full steam ahead for 9am Tues!!!!! Finally sinking in that its actually gonna happend and by this time next week could be pupo and on the dreaded 2ww with wet farts lol.

Thanks Kara for the advice on the days transfer will have to wait and see wot the embies do this time and how many we get. I'm having accupuncture on Weds incase they go back on Thursday. 

Hope everyone else is doing ok xx


----------



## julespenfold

*Updated List

*Emily..........................EC 23rd Nov
Julespenfold................EC 23rd Nov
BevD.........................Appointment 23rd Nov - FET Jan
Sue33........................TX Dec/Jan
LizG...........................FU 30th Nov
Kitty..........................FU 7th Dec
RachelC27..................FET 13th Dec
Binkyboo...................Appointment 23rd Dec - TX Feb
Josiejo........................Scan 23rd Dec - EC 17th Jan
Jo1985.......................Appointment 4th Jan 2011
Sundancer...................TX 4th Jan 2011
PixTrix........................TX Jan - EC 25th Jan 
Queenie..................... TX Jan 2011
Mrs Thomas.................Tx Jan 2011
Dasiymay.................... Waiting
JK1............................TX March/April










Diddy................PUPO 10th Nov
Venus...............PUPO OTD - 24th Nov
Kate1927..............PUPO 18th Nov


----------



## jk1

yay yay yay.....good luck julespenfold!!! xxxx


----------



## kara76

great news jules, good luck.


----------



## Shellebell

new home this way
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=250905.0


----------

